# [AU] Lost Dreams: The Stone Troll



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Sharilan, Aadin, Gren and Kalythar are seated at their table in the Stone Troll listening to the recruiter speak about the job he has to offer.  Mr. Jonas serves another round of drinks while you are all pondering the prospects of joining up on this occasion.*

((Recent DM posts that are relevant:

As Kalythar settles in with Aadin, Sharilan, and Gren a man enters the tavern. He walks directly up to Mr. Jonas and speaks to him quietly. When he is finished Jonas points in your direction. The man dressed in a crimson cloak wears a short cropped beard and carries a short sword at his hip. He moves over to your table and announces, "Oy, are you seeking employment? This gentleman informed me that you might be looking for work. My employer is seeking people to guard his caravans travelling to the north to Ke-Donal, the mining town."

And

In responce to Aadin's question the man says, "Aye tomorrow. Wouldn't want to be leaving after dark, no fun in that. If you are interested I will return tomorrow morning to lead you to the place we is leavin' from. As you seem interested, I'll tell ya a bit more. The caravan will follow the road along the river north and west of the city. Take about, hmm, 3 days. Pass through the little Faen village and make a short stop there to pick up a few more goods. Ke-Donal is the mining town that has sprung up round the gold rush this summer. With winter coming on soon, master wants to bring his profits back to the city where they will be safe and accessable."  ))

Everyone please check in here and then we are off 

Out of Character thread 
Rogues Gallery thread 
In Character Thread - Malarky, Vand, Yajarn, and Finn
In Character Thread - Kelsis, Aadin, Gren, and Kalythar

Characters:
Kelsis the bright eyed, sibeccai akashic played by Isida Kep'Tukari
Aadin Lofgred, human runethane played by GladiusNP.
Gren, human wolf totem warrior played by Corinthi.
Kalythar, litorian mageblade played by DrSpunj.


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 10, 2003)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Hmm. It might be good to get out of town for a short time and see if my recent training is worth anything out in the field. And if these three agree it'll give me a chance to see if I should try and stick with them. Besides, this is probably the last opportunity I'll have before winter sets in to get out and stretch my legs.

After draining his glass, he stands up and moves over to the gentleman, with his paw extended to shake hands. "Well, I'm up for it, if you'll have me. Name's Kalythar, with the Devanian War Guild. What's the pay like? How many other guards do you have? And are you expecting any trouble on the trip?"

Here! 
(Pulled from Main Thread)


----------



## GladiusNP (Dec 12, 2003)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin shifts slightly in his seat, and exhales slowly, a cloud of pipe smoke billowing out of his mouth, then swirling lazily to the floor.  

"We do have business in the Faen village - how long were you planning on stopping over?" 

As Kalythar asks his questions, Aadin nods slowly in agreement.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 15, 2003)

In reply to Kalythar's questions, the man says, "Guard duty is a gold coin per day.  As we expect to be gone for a total of 2 weeks, your pay will be 14 gold each.  Bonus pay for any hazards encountered and for a safe mission will be given at the end of the contract.  We currently have 2 other guards, so with the four of you it would be enough to make the journey.  As far as expected trouble, we certainly hope that nothing unexpected will happen.  Many other caravans are coming down from the mining town and a few of them have had run ins with bandits.  So it is a possibility."

When Aadin asks his question, the man replies, "The Faen village, let me see,"  he says pulling out a small notepad, "we will be stopping there for a full day.  We have some goods which the master would like to trade for some of the crafts that the faen create.  We are on good terms with the village council and like to take our time there."









*OOC:*


SubMensa, Corinthi? Are you two out there?  I am hoping to get this party going at a bit faster pace now that it has a home of its own.  If we dont here from you soon then I will take Kalythar and Aadin out on their own and then bring them together with the other party.


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 16, 2003)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

"I can't speak for these others, as we've just started getting to know one another, but I for one would welcome a change of scenery."

With a deliberate wink he adds, "And to mayhaps meet some troublesome bandits firsthand!

His expression turning a bit more serious, "Where and when do you need me to report, sir?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 17, 2003)

"I will come by again in the morning to gather those who are ready for the journey.  Anyone else interested? As I will need to see to some additional recruiting if the compliment is not filled." replies the recruiter.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 17, 2003)

Gren shifts lightly in his chair, reaching up to dig fingers through his unruly mass of hair. He sniffs lightly, head cocking to the side as if to take measure of the 'recruiter'.  After listening to the other's questions and the gentleman's replies, Gren shrugs his broad shoulders and speaks simply in a voice that is half growl. "The road is easier than the city, and I am versed in the ways of hunting grazers. I feel there would be similarity in how bandits would hunt a caravan. I will go if the others do. I'm not prepared to splinter the pack as of yet."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 26, 2003)

"Good then, it seems we have three.  I will be on my way now and I will see you in the morning.  Rest well for we start early.  I have yet to find us a sixth guard, if your companion wishes to join as well let Mr. Jonas know.  He can find me at any time." The man says before bowing and excusing himself.

[ooc: sorry for the lateness in the reply, taking a bit of a break for the holidays.  Slower pace will continue till everyone is back on track.]


----------



## DrSpunj (Dec 29, 2003)

"Well, that's that then. Glad to share a drink with you all. I'll straighten the tab out with Mr. Jonas, consider it a "glad to know you" gesture among new friends and new colleagues. I hope to see you all in the morning, especially you, lass."

With a wink to Sharilan and a tip of his head to the two gentlemen Kalythar heads to the bar and pays his tab, picking up the cost of the drinks they've shared. He also thanks Mr. Jonas for pointing opportunity in his direction and lets him know he'll be out for a few days. Depending on how Mr. Jonas feels, Kalythar can clear out of the room in the morning and rent another upon his expected return.


----------



## Corinthi (Dec 30, 2003)

*Gren, Human Wolf Totem Warrior*

Gren narrows his eyes slightly as he watches Kalythar head off to pay for his drinks. He scritches the back of his head with dirty nails and looks over toward Aadin. 

"He purchases out repast, but we have done nothing for him. I am unused to gifts given without thought of return. Are such things common in these 'civilized' lands?"

     Regardless of the response, Gren with gruffly excuse himself from the table shortly thereafter and heads out to the stables to lie in the hay near his wolf and away from people.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 2, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin nods to Kalythar as the litorian rises, inclining his head and touching his forelock.  

"Many thanks, good sir. Your generosity to this weary party is appreciated."

As the Litorian walks away, Aadin looks at Gren, listening to the other man as he takes a long slow draw from his pipe.  The young man then restlessly shifts his bad leg, and exhales a quick puff of blue-gray smoke.  

"In the house of my father, such largesse was common.  I can remember many merchants buying him drinks, meals, and gifts.  But they all had one thing in common.  At the end of the day, they always asked for something.  I believe we've yet to see what the Litorian needs.  Still, I see no reason that we can't travel with him - we do need the coin.

After engaging in a short debate with Gren about not sleeping in stables, Aadin gives up, wearily shuffling to Mr. Jonas, and asking for rooms for himself and Sharilan.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

Mr. Jonas is happy to arrange rooms for you. The thought of having the wolf in his stables is a little upsetting, but he has seen many who call wild animals family and none have caused any problems so far.  The night passes quietly and comfortably.  The next morning the man meets you in the common room as he promised.  Beside him is a young man wearing a light chain shirt and bearing a sword at his hip.  

"Good morning all, this is Korwin Krenn the forth member of our guard.  The other two are waiting with the caravan at the master's compound in the northern part of the city."   says the recruiter in greeting.

Mr. Jonas clears away your breakfast and takes the 3 gold coins from you for the room and food.  Inviting you to stay at his establishment the next time you are in town.  He also agrees to take a message from Kalythar to the War Guild if so desired.

"I guess we are all ready to go.  After you gents, miss."  The recruiter says as he ushers you out side.  It is a little chillier this morning, but the sun is burning out over the sea.  Things look like they will improve given the chance to warm up a bit.

The man leads you all through the city gates and past the liveried guards.  You find yourselves in Lobrethin, the uptown part of Ao Manasa.  To your right you pass a few buildings, behind which lies Kalythar's guild.  Up ahead on your right you spot the grand Ao Manasan University, with its strange and fantastic architecture.  The main hall spirals high into the air, spindles like a pinwheel fan out from it creating an interesting appearance.

As you move beyond the university you can see another set of gates looking out over the lower part of the city.  Passing underneath, the guards watch as you make your way down slope of Highhill road.  Now in the more common part of town you make your way through the lower market as housewives barter with shopkeepers who are just setting up their stalls.  Smells of fresh bread and fragrant flowers drift to you as you pass.  

Once clear of the market you make your way across the bridge over the river.  Above it lies the headquarters for the city guard, looking impressive in its giantish architecture.  On the north side of the river, the man leads you up the Winter Road a little ways and into a walled compound on the left.  

"Here we are.  I'll let the master know that you are ready."

You can the small caravan off to the right inside the compound.  Two wagons are being hitched to horses and a few others mill about waiting for the impending departure.  Moments later a small man dressed in a heavy black fur cloak comes ambling out of the large wooden house ahead.  Making his way over to you he speaks in a nasally voice, "Welcome, I am Master Mollen, thank you all for signing up.  We need some strong arms in case of trouble on the road. We have had word that some of the caravans have been ambushed by all manner of creatures.  Just last spring Gri-Taresh, the steward of the city, put a bounty on the dire creatures which prey on travellers.  We will be heading out in a little while, let me have your names first and we will get to the contracts before heading out."


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Welcome, I am Master Mollen, thank you all for signing up.  We need some strong arms in case of trouble on the road. We have had word that some of the caravans have been ambushed by all manner of creatures.  Just last spring Gri-Taresh, the steward of the city, put a bounty on the dire creatures which prey on travellers.  We will be heading out in a little while, let me have your names first and we will get to the contracts before heading out."




     One of Gren's bushy eyebrows quirk upwards as he looks across at the caravan master. Although a short man, Gren's stockiness makes him seem considerably larger than the fur cloaked caravan master. Rinaldo, perhaps sensing Gren's discomfort, issues a soft warning growl toward Master Mollen.

"Hush now. He's just different," Gren reaches down to scratch Rinaldo under the ear as he replies to Mollen's request. "I am Gren and this is Rinaldo, my boon companion. Forgive my interuption of the morning's preparations, but I am not much of a reader. Could you explain the contract to me?"


----------



## DrSpunj (Jan 6, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Kalythar does ask Mr. Jonas to let the Warguild know of his current commision, and thanks him for bringing it up. "This thing just came up on me so quickly, I completely forgot about letting them know about it!"

Addressing Mister Mollen, after Gren has spoken, "Yeah, I don't like trying to wade through all that rhetoric, myself. Why don't you just sum it up for us, Mister Mollen?"

Then, before Mister Mollen can start his reply, Kalythar quickly sticks out his hand to be shook and says, "By the way, name's Kalythar, of the Devanian Warguild." (If he's writing it down Kalythar will look over his shoulder to make sure that his name is spelled correctly, probably crowding his personal space unabashedly to do so. )"What kind of goods are we protecting, anyway?"


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 7, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin leans onto his spear, taking the weight off his left leg.  He frowns slightly as he listens to both Kalythar and Gren, then says,  

"My companions may have been a little hasty- I'd certainly be happy to take a look at the contract first, Sir.  I am Aadin Lofgred, formerly of Ka-Rone."  

To himself, he thinks, _They are both too trusting.  I suppose not everyone thinks like a merchant, especially not swordsmen._ 

Aadin then carefully reads the contract as Mister Mollen outlines it for the others.  He looks up expectantly when the cloaked human has finished, wondering, like Kalythar, what they are protecting.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

*The Contract*

The younger man steps forward when you have finished your introductions, "Korwin Krenn, sir." He says nervously.  He looks quite young and his nervousness may bely some inexperience.  From your short trek with him through the city you get the sense that he is trustworthy atleast.

Master Mollen hands the contract to Aadin for perusal while he answers the other's questions.  

"Well, Mr. Kalythar we are going to be bringing some supplies to help the miners and gold seekers for the winter. And we are also bringing a few items for trade with the Faen in Brightholme.  The most important part of the trek will be our return however.  I have employed several people at the site of the gold rush and they have managed to collect a number of peices for me.  As the winter feels like it is coming on early I would like to move my assets to a more secure place here in the city.  If you have any other concerns please do ask."

Scanning the contract Aadin you find that it is for the most part to your liking.  It is as the recruiter said, 1 gold peice per day.  Double the payment on successful completion of the mission.  The contract period has been stipulated as 2 weeks or until the safe return of Master Mollen, which ever is longer.  A seperate bonus has been included for any dangers that are encountered along the way.  Creatures such as dire wolves, trolls and goblins all have a bounty listed and any other hazzards like weather all have a rate associated with them.  The language of the contract is like some of that you have seen before, but still it is kind of mindboggling.  There are no clauses that jump out at you, besides the period of contract.  One thing that you do notice that is quite different from other mercenary contracts is that any loot taken from creatures is to be split among the guards.  Normally such contracts do not allow for such a clause, but it could be the distant locale way up here in the north that requires a bit more insentive.

As you finish Mollen says, "It is all to your liking, Mr. Lofgred, I assume.  If you do have any questions please feel free to ask."


----------



## DrSpunj (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorain Mageblade*

Kalythar looks at Aadin expectantly, waiting for him to finish persuing the contract. He briefly gives Korwin a once-over glance and flashes him a quick smile (though it might appear to a human as a snarl, of course) before returning his attention to Aadin.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 13, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

"This all seems more than fair.  Do you expect trouble on the way, or should we find our path clear?"

Aadin notices Kalythar's toothy grin to Korwin, and takes a slight step back. He grins weakly at the Litorian when the Mageblade's attention returns to him.  Aadin then carefully signs his name across the bottom of the contract, and sketches a small sigil after his signature.  He then hands the contract back to Master Mollen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 13, 2004)

Korwin seems a bit startled by Kalythar's grin, but moves over and tries to engage the Litorian in a bit of small talk while the Aadin finishes reading the contract that he has already signed.  "Weathers getting a bit cold, though your fur seems warm enough.  Glad I brought my winter gear." He says patting his backpack.

To answer Aadin's question, Master Mollen says, "Yes, I fear that we might encounter some trouble along the way.  The Road Wardens do their best to patrol the roads closest to the city, but once we get out past Brightholme things are a bit more wild.  As I mentioned, Gri-Taresh, our noble Steward, has recently put out bounties on trolls and other beasts of the wild - specifically to entice adventurers to help deal with the problems plaguing caravans.  I think with the 6 of you there should be no problems in dealing with the few things that I have seen along this trek.  There might be a few problems with bandits.  Some of the other gold diggers have been attacked for their gold especially when they decide to make the journey in very small groups."


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 13, 2004)

Having seen Aadin sign the document, Gren adds his scrawl to the form in an uneven and ineligible hand. He then takes a few steps back as he looks about, adding a bit of grisly insight, "If you take a few extra pack beasts then large predators shouldn't be too much worry to the caravan. Most will attack the easiest prey and then only until they've fed."

     "Reynaldo and I are good scouts and would be better used in such a capacity. We are  used to hard overland travel and do not tire so easily. I do not have a signal whistle though. Not used to forward scouting for others."


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 13, 2004)

1st Double Post


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 13, 2004)

1st Triple Post

Woot!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2004)

"I usually like to keep my guards close to the caravan, however I can see the wisdom in scouting out.  I don't believe that we have a whistle here and I would like to head out as soon as we can.  I will get one for you when we reach Brightholme and if you are willing to scout from then on out, I would like you to proceed.  If you are all ready then, I will get the last few things ready and we will leave within the hour."  Master Mollen says to Gren's suggestion of the scouting.  Pleased that everything is proceeding according to schedule he heads back into his house shouting orders to his servants to gather things.  

You have a few minutes to get acquainted with the other guards before heading out.  The other two standing by the wagons introduce themselves as Lemm and Frez Drossler.  Brothers, they are professional caravan guards and have been in the business for a couple of years.  They signed on with Master Mollen a year ago and have travelled with him on many occassions.  The drivers for the wagons have also been working with the Master for atleast a year.  Along with Korwin, you four are the new recruits so to speak.

With the time remaining before you depart you have the opportunity to talk with any of those standing around or make any last requests.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jan 14, 2004)

To Korwin, "Aye, my tribe lives out on these steppes", pointing in the proper direction, "so I'm used to the weather out here. However, we don't make it into the hills much at all, and the mountains almost never. I, too, am expecting to feel the bite of the cold as we travel further."

After Aadin and Gren both sign, Kalythar does so as well. His eyes seem to sparkle a bit when Master Mollen mentions the various types of trouble the caravan may be in for, then walks over to meet the other guards and drivers.

"Ho, there! Name's Kalythar! Looks like we'll be sharing this stretch of road for a while." Shakes both their hands as introductions are exchanged. "Since you've been with him on a fair number of excursions, would'ja mind letting us know some tips of the trail? Are there campsites he usually uses? What's the layout of the camp at night? Any particular areas just ripe for ambush? You know, those sorts of things."


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 15, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin looks at Korwin and Kalythar, then readjusts the straps on his backpack.  He leans slightly on his spear, ready to be off.  He moves slightly closer to Gren.

"Just in case we do run into trouble Gren, I've got some warding runes to place on your armor."

Unless Gren objects, Aadin then looks through narrowed eyelids at the shorter man's chest, and then moves his hand in a few broad strokes.  Nothing appears on the armor, but he frowns slightly, then adds another, much smaller stroke.  He leans back, satisfied, and nods in approval - though there is still nothing there.  

"Now, make sure to come back in three hours - the rune should start to fade around then, and I'll need to reinscribe it to make sure it retains its power."

Aadin then leans back onto his spear, and listens to Lemm and Frez's answers to Kalythar's questions.


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 15, 2004)

*Gren, Human Wolf Totem Warrior*

Gren seems perhaps a bit perplexed at Aadin's actions, but traveled with the frail looking runethane enough to grown used to his particular quirks, "Yes, Aadin. Three hours or there abouts." Gren looks up to mark the sun's position in his mind.

     Looking back to Aadin, "We'll be heading out soon, maybe I'll have time to circle as we travel and look for a bit of game. I've not had a good hare recently."


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 18, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin grimaces.  

"I'm sure you'll have time to hunt something up - though I've never been overly fond of hare.  I'd forgotten we're back on trail rations now... I wish I'd had some more of that bacon at breakfast."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

Kalythar heads over to the other guards standing by the wagons. A little in awe about the Litorian's stature, the guards are none-the-less friendly to their new companion.  After a little while speaking with the brothers you determine that Mollen likes to keep the wagons in a tight line and that the road is good for the most part until after the faen village.  Once the caravan moves beyond that point the guards or on alert and there is no relaxing at night.  He usually places the two wagons close together and has the guards on duty watch from above the wagons.  A small fire on either side illuminates the few deserted way stations that they normally stop at.  There is one place that provides some difficulty in traversing the rising hills as the gold rush nears.  The hills in that area are sometimes quite slippery and the horses have some difficulty.  There have been attempts to attack the caravan in the past, but they are usually less than intelligent species of troll or beast that are easily repelled.

A little while later Master Mollen comes out of the house with the last few supplies for the journey.  With everything packed you set out along the road heading west. A little before lunch clouds begin to move in obscuring the nice sun and making things a little chillier then they had been this morning. In the late afternoon darker clouds begin to move in, threatening a storm at any time.  

Master Mollen calls a halt as the caravan reaches the first way station shortly after twilight.  A small wooden fort opens to the caravan revealing a well lit area.  The guards above the entrance wave the wagons in and you can see tabards depicting a white fist.  Inside Mollen tells you to get the wagons batted down and to arrange a single guard for them for the night.  The horses are taken by the drivers to the stable while the 6 of you organize things there.  Once you have gotten the wagons ready for the night the 5 who are not on duty head into the small tavern off to the left.

[occ: let me know guard order, i will let you decide on when Korwin and the brothers take their turns.  then its off to the tavern ]


----------



## Corinthi (Jan 20, 2004)

*Gren - Human Wolf Warrior*

Gren kneels down and begins scritching behind his wolf's ears. "Reynaldo and I will watch tonight. We've little love for taverns and would prefer our repose to be away from pitch fires and waste buckets." 

     He grins over at Aadin, "Go get some rest in a bed, my friend. This travel is not easy on you, I can see that. We'll keep the merchants good safe, and if anything happens, Reynaldo's howls can wake the dead."

     Reynaldo merely stares unblinkingly at those gathered, his eyes reflecting the moonlight oddly and his tongue lolling idly out the side of his mouth.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jan 27, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Looking mostly to the brothers: "Well, I'm not sure how you've worked out call duty before on previous trips with Master Mollen. When I've been involved in such things it seemed to be about three four hour shifts, affectionately called Strong, Long & Brave, though usually that's with a pair of guards up at the same time. I'm not sure how things are done with just a single person on the job.

Anyway, since Gren & Reynaldo have already volunteered for the first part of Strong, I'll volunteer for Long, either all of it or the first part, whatever works best. I've always had trouble sleeping straight through the night anyway. Who wants to fill in the holes?"

He then looks around expectantly at the others.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jan 27, 2004)

"Well - a little rest wouldn't go amiss, and I've always been an early riser.  I'll take Brave.  My thanks for taking first watch Gren - when  I come on I'll bring you up some breakfast in town.  Maybe even some sausages for Reynaldo." 

Aadin grins at the wolf, still slightly unnerved by the powerfully built canine.  He then shoulders his pack, and streches his game leg, ready to head into town.

_By the Great Rune, it'll be nice to sleep in a bed again.  I should get a more comfortable bedroll.._


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

--- 
Kelsis,  you find yourself quite a bit more north than you have in the past.  Having stopped for the night at a caravan way point, you are approached by a large well-dressed man.  He introduces himself as Master Mollen.
---
With the watches covered, everyone except Gren and Rinaldo proceed into the tavern.  Inside you see Master Mollen speaking to a pale gray haired sibeccai woman.

"It sounds as if things might be more dangerous than we had first thought.  The talk of this place is that the trolls and other creatures have become more aggressive.  We could use a little extra muscle on our journey.  My caravan will be heading into Brightholme tomorrow and then following that we will be travelling up to the site of the gold rush, then back to Ao Manasa. I pay my guards, ah there they are over there, I pay them 1 gold coin per day, double on successful completion of the mission and a bonus for hazards encountered as well as shares of any treasure taken from aggressors.  Are you available for a little work."

Leaving Master Mollen to his business, the other 5 of you pull up chairs at the bar and put in an order for food and drink.  Within a few moments a hot stew and ale are brought for you (or which-ever drink those who will be on duty prefer).   Korwin chats a bit with the two brothers who know this place well.  From the sounds of things the trails north-west have been plagued by a number of creatures.


----------



## Corinthi (Feb 2, 2004)

*Gren - Human Wolf Warrior*

Gren sits at the back of one of the wagons, his feet dangling over the edge and Rinaldo curled at the ground beside him. The wolf is grumbling slightly in his sleep, ears twitching as he stalks dream elk and phantasmal rabbits. Gren smiles at his companion as he works a wetstone slowly up one of his swordstaff's edges. Despite being in a city and guarding another man's goods, the Wolf Warrior is oddly at ease. The distance between him and his companions is a welcome one. Being... 'civilized' is such hard work. Little things seem to cause such strange reactions like belching or passing wind. Even biting the heads off the ticks he picks from himself and Rinaldo seems to engender a bit of revulsion in his comrades. 

     Gren sighs a bit, shaking such thoughts from his head as he resumes his vigil. All manner of vermin infests cities, and Gren aims to keep them all away from Master Mollen's caravan tonight. Gren sits quietly, the hissing rasp of his wetstone against steel serving as a warning those with larceny on the mind.


----------



## DrSpunj (Feb 2, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian MageBlade*

Sitting down with the others, Kalythar first scans the tavern, trying to gauge whether any of the patrons are too drunk to keep themselves in line, or paying Master Mollen too much attention. He's probably known as a caravan merchant in this place, which is potentially both good and bad. There's always a chance he was marked as a target his last time through here, though I'd expect they'd wait until our return trip.

After the stew & ale are brought, Kalythar makes a point not to touch his ale until most of his stew is eaten, and even then he only sips at it occasionally to wet his mouth. Don't want that going to my head my first night on the job. I wonder who Master Mollen is speaking with?

Kalythar checks out the individual Master Mollen is conversing with, trying to assess her business and, if a warrior, her potential abilities. While doing so he idly listens to the talk at the table and those nearby, waiting for something to catch his interest.


----------



## GladiusNP (Feb 5, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin takes a seat, carefully lowering himself into his chair.  He takes a healthy serving of stew, and proceeds to tuck in, eating quickly but neatly.  As he is served ale, he waves it away with a request for wine, which he sips slowly once it has arrived.  He keeps half an eye on Master Mollen, taking his lead from Kalythar.  Though happy to chat with others, he doesn't make any great effort to keep up conversation until dinner is over, when he fills his pipe and stretches out his legs.  

"So Lemm.... how much longer until we reach the mines?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

Lemm replies to Aadin's query, "Well we are only one day out of town, so it's another day to Brightholme, then I think it takes about two and a half to three days depending on the how good the roads are right now.  Last spring when we came this way, the roads were really bogged down with mud from the melting snow. Shouldnt be too much problem with the roads this late in the season.  So you and your friends, how long have you been in the north?"

Kalythar watches as Master Mollen speaks with the sibeccai woman, the conversation looks to be about business.  The other patrons around the tavern look like they are keeping in their seperate caravan groups.  The talk from those who have come down from the slopes is that even Ice Trolls have been seen near the river side.

[ooc: just waiting on Isida to join in then we are off to the faen town.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ---
> Kelsis,  you find yourself quite a bit more north than you have in the past.  Having stopped for the night at a caravan way point, you are approached by a large well-dressed man.  He introduces himself as Master Mollen.
> ---
> With the watches covered, everyone except Gren and Rinaldo proceed into the tavern.  Inside you see Master Mollen speaking to a pale gray haired sibeccai woman.
> ...



  Nodding curtly at Master Mollen's request, Kelsis speaks in a clipped and precise voice.  "That sounds quite acceptable Master Mollen.  I have a fair amount of experience in combat and should be able to aid your own fighters against the trolls and others."

Shaking his hand to seal the deal (or signing a contract, or whichever way he wants to seal the deal), Kelsis will then go over to the bar.  Examining her erstwhile companions she comes up mildly enlightened.

A wolf warrior?  Unkempt, but usually a good fighter.  A fairly strong litorian, good, good.  And a man with a fire tattoo, a rune-weaver, excellent.  Too bad about the leg on him, but I'm not going to carry the man.

"I greet you.  My name is Kelsis the Bright-Eyed.  Master Mollen has hired me to assist you in guarding your caravan," she says forthrightly, quickly ordering some ale and stew.  "Have you run into any troubles as of yet?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 13, 2004)

Seeing the others hesitate when the Sibeccai woman approaches, Korwin speaks up, "Evenin', my name is Korwin Krenn, pleased to meet you.  Glad to have you on board, the talk of the tavern is that things might get a little dicey out there.  We haven't come across anything yet, but we are only a day out of Ao Manasa so I don't think anything would be foolish enough to attack us in an area so well patrolled."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"Very well then.  This should be simple work for the first bit at least.  Have you heard any rumors about what we might run into further along?  I am a decent fighter with polearm or longbow, dagger, handaxe, or sling.  And if I'm bereft of all of these, then my teeth are sharp and willing.  I also have some knowledge of many different areas, geography, magic, history, nature, and various other things.  I'm certain I will be of use.  What about the rest of you?  What do you do?  What's your purpose on this journey?" Kelsis says briskly.

_I'm eager to learn who I'm to be working with.  The time to decide tactics is not on the road..._


----------



## GladiusNP (Feb 13, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

"Greetings Kelsis.  I am Aadin Lofgred, a student of the runic magics.  We've come north with the caravan - as Korwin said, we're guarding cargo.  You said you've knowledge of the arcane - what areas of magic have you studied?"

Aadin shifts in his seat slightly pushing away his half-eaten plate of stew, and takes a long sip of his wine.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 13, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"I've studied a bit of everything Aadin.  Enough to educate myself on magical phenomena so I know what I'm up against.  I hate to be surprised.  I've studied with witches before, and a runethane once.  I consider myself a student of many things,"  Kelsis says regarding Aadin intently, as if weighing him.


----------



## GladiusNP (Feb 16, 2004)

"Interesting - though I'm sure we could continue this line of discussion well into the evening, allow me to first introduce my companions - this is Lemm, Frez, and Kalythar."

Aadin gestures to the other three at the table.  He returns Kelsis' gaze with a slight half-smile, an attempt to reassure her scrutinizing eye.  

"Now - you mentioned study with a runethane, would it be too forward to ask for their name?"


----------



## DrSpunj (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Kalythar also smiles at her, baring his sharp teeth, when Aadin introduces him. I like her up-front manner! Reminds me of some of the elders in my tribe.  Before answering her questions, though, it should be interesting to see how the others respond to her attitude and her questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 18, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"Tesserak Kwel was his name, an old human who could write and read over a dozen languages.  He knew a great deal about the magic of writing, had a passion for it that surpassed some people's zest for living," Kelsis says in fond remembrance.

_Tesserak was happy to share his memories with me.  He helped with my purpose, and showed me so many things, more than I thought possible.  He is a good man..._


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 23, 2004)

*The Night at the Waypoint*

After you have made your introductions, you retire for the night taking advantage of the nice accomadations before the long road ahead of you.  The night passes quietly and little more is heard from within the compound.  Early next morning Master Mollen gets everyone up and moving, ready for the trek to Brightholme.  

The road this close to Ao Manasa is still well patrolled and you see a few riders bearing the closed fist tabard that you say back at the checkpoint.  Even a couple of small wagons pass you by heading to the city.  They bring little news of the road ahead as they are travelling out of the small Faen village.

Late in the afternoon just before your caravan arrives in Brightholme, Master Mollen explains that the caravan will rest at his friends estate and that you have free range of the small village. He encourages you to enjoy the sites, in particular the market has many attractions.  He requests that one of you stay on duty, guarding the caravan wagons throughout the night and the next day.  Making arrangements for the watches you arrive in the small village of Brightholme just after dusk.  

Trees grow freely in the town, often buildings are built incorporating the trees into their architecture.  You can still see quite a few faen wandering the streets, many going to or from a boisterous party that issues out into the street.  You pass through the town square and you can tell that during the daytime the square contains many covered stalls.  With their daily market closed up for the night you spot a couple of taverns arround the square.  Mollen leads the caravan through the square to a compound on the other side.  There he introduces you all to his friend, Burgen Goldbooks, a member of the merchants council in town.

Is there anything in particular you would like to accomplish over the next day while Master Mollen completes his business here.  You have a full day and two nights until you depart for the site of the gold rush.


----------



## DrSpunj (Feb 26, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Is there anything in particular you would like to accomplish over the next day while Master Mollen completes his business here.  You have a full day and two nights until you depart for the site of the gold rush.




Other than taking my fair share of watch duty, I'll see if anyone is interested in checking out the town and/or working on battle tactics. Always good to know what your allies are good at and capable of in the thick of battle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, Female Sibeccai Akashic*

*Kelsis is willing to discuss tactics and whatnot with others, as well as questioning (some would say grilling) them on their past experiences, probing for unusual occurances.*

"What happened next?  What did you do?  Why did you do it?  And then?  And who was with you?  What did it look like?  How did it sound?  Act?  Smell?" are examples of what she'll ask if anyone volunteers any information.''

*Essentially she's just trying to continually add to her knowledge of everything.*

*For combat and discussions of weapons, Kelsis will demonstrate an aptitude for many kinds of weapons, particularly favoring her polearm.  She's capable with bow and sling, and carries and handaxe and dagger for close combat.  In addition, it's quite obvious her teeth are sharp enough so that she's never unarmed.*

*She might let drop she knows how to handle a "balky" lock, as well as having some knowledge of magic and other things along that line.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Brightholme*

After the days travels you all are glad to head to the tavern before needing to retire to Mr. Goldbooks.  The nearest one you can find is the Kipper Kelpie, a small festive bar with mostly tiny little stools for the faen who live in the town.  There are a couple of tables in the back for the big folk.  The bar is decorated with many underwater themes, including the large fishtank behind the bar.  Many bright coloured fish swim in the large tank, its a wonder that the glass can hold that much water.  The fare is light and mostly consists of a strange mixture of imported seaweed and seafood from the coast.  The beer however is quite tasty if a bit light.

With little to do besides enjoy the bar you all retire early.  The night passes quietly in the little village, the moon is wanning in the clear sky.  You enjoy the comforts of Master Mollen's associate's nice villa, its warm blankets and comfy beds a welcome comfort before the trek into the wilderness. When you wake next day you all notice that the weather has gotten quite cold.  Seems like an early winter is on its way this year.  Bundling up you head into town, though few people are out this early especially with the change in weather.

As the sun begins to warm the glade, some people start to make an appearance.  The talk of the town is mostly on the weather and how cold it has gotten.  It is a nice crisp clear day however, the deep blue sky bright overhead.  Seeing to the guard duties, one member of the group is always within Mr. Goldbooks compound.  The others however wander the small village.

There are a few shops that open later as people begin their dayly routines a bit later than usual.  Mr. Goldbooks runs a general store that provides some food supplies from the city as well as other things that a small community like this might need.  There are also numerous craftsmen that have small displays in their windows.  You see shops selling small wooden carvings of forest animals, crystals tied in intricately woven knots to be worn around the neck or hung in a window, and one selling jewelry made from an assortment of metals, gem stones and crystals.  There might be a few things you can pick up on your salary, but mostly you just wander the town looking.

Later in the afternoon, a bard decides to pull out his lute and begins plucking away at a happy tune.  He stands in front of an open air restaurant singing infront of a few people sitting at the tables outside.  With the wind blocked by the trees and the sun shining high in the sky now, things are a little warmer and people are getting more friendly. The musician sings a song about a faen hero who trudged through miles of heavy snow in the dead of winter to rescue his family who had been captured by evil hags.  Battling through armies of rhodin and trolls he managed to save them in an evil tower built of solid crystaline ice.  As he finishes many of those gathered clap and a few toss coins.  

Seeing those of you who are gathered around, he joins you after the performance and introduces himself, "Good day, fair travellers.  I am Fazioul Silvereyes, collector of tales, bard of the Glimmerwood.  How came you to our small village?".  He is a short loresong faen with long pale hair and indeed he does have silver eyes.  He is dressed in a nice blue jacket with lace droping from the sleeves and neck.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"We came for a job, good minstral.  That was a rather interesting song you sang.  Is there a kernal of truth in it, or is it simply a good story?" Kelsis says with some interest.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 5, 2004)

Aadin looks slightly hungrily towards the restaurant. He then leans onto his spear, and looks towards Isida and Fazioul, listening somewhat absently to their conversation.  As they continue, he withdraws his pipe from his beltpouch, and begins to pack it with tobacco, listening all the while.


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 8, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mageblade*

Nodding at the bard with a wide grin, "That was very entertaining. Thank you for the song. I, too, am interested in any truth to the tale. More specifically, any _real_ knowledge of hags, rhodin or trolls that might live in the area, or on the road ahead. By the way, name's Kalythar."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

*The bards tale*

Fazioul looks grateful that you enjoyed his song.  "Pleased to be of your acquaintance. In answer to your questions, every tale has some grain of truth it just depends on the teller and of course what truths you are looking for.  

"I was originally told this tale by a fisherman down in Sormere.  He claimed that it was an ancient legend about nasty frog-like creatures that stole the family of a Devanian noble and sprited them out to their hide out on a rocky island.  Having come here to Brightholme and other parts of the north, I have had to adapt the story a little to make it fit the audience a bit more.  So yes I made some of it up, all in the creative license so to speak.  However if you are looking for truth in the rumors of the hags, trolls and rhodin in the area, then yes there is some truth to be told.

"I have spent some time up here collecting the tales of the faen in Brightholme and also to the west in the Harrowdeep.  Tales of hags who cause changes in the weather and charm unsuspecting quicklings abound.  As are stories of heros defending their communities from the depredations of ice trolls.  Rhodin are normally said to trouble the plains to the south towards Sormere, however a few rumors of late place several large tribes up further north.  As to the citadel of crystaline ice, well that one even I doubt the truth of, a wandering loresong claimed to have seen it some time ago but sages I have consulted can find no record of it in the Akashic Memory."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

As he finishes, Fazioul looks around at where the group had once stood.  "Wow never driven them off that fast. Hope my information helped. With everyone having dissappeared the bard goes back to singing, hoping to attract another paying audience.  He must have carried on too much and driven everyone away.

Returning to your caravan you find that Master Mollen is making the final arrangements for the caravan to leave on the morrow.  Bedding down for your last night in a bed you all take advantage of the comfortable surroundings in the little villa. 

The next morning the caravan sets out once again towards the mountains in the west.  Once outside the small woods that housed the little faen hommlet, you find that the wind has picked up quite a bit adding to the cold that you felt yesterday.  The clouds overhead are looking a little meaner too, having gotten darker since last night.  The sun tries pitifully to shine through the darkening storm as Lemm drives the wagons forward.

By about noon, it has begun to drizzle further adding to the dreary weather of the day.  The rain picks up later in the afternoon and Master Mollen calls a halt not wanting to push the horses too much this early in the journey.  You pack up the camp all around the wagons and huddle close under the eaves of the wagon-tops.  From his perch atop one of the wagons, Lemm says, "Be on the look out, many a caravan has been taken unawares in a storm and while we are still pretty close to Brightholme, we shouldn't let our guards down."

The grey half-light forced through the dark stormhead above you slowly deepens as evening begins to wear on.  Soon it is dark out and there is no way to light a fire in this wet weather.  A flash of lightning to the west, followed after a few moments by a dull boom of thunder alights the horizon.  All of you are on watch tonight, trying to peer through the pouring rain in all directions from beneath the wagons.  More lightning strikes, but it is still a ways off yet.

A cry comes from the northern most watch - Korwin.  "I think I saw something coming in that last burst of lightning.  About 100 yards off on that low hillock up there."  Kalythar watches the point at which Korwin was motioning.  And as the the next bolt of lightning strikes - this time much closer - he sees five dark shapes running down the hill towards the caravan, maybe 80 yards away now.  They were humanoid, but had long horns and carried a variety of weapons.

(ooc: I'll try to put up a map tonight, but please let me know how you react in the time you have before they close.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 22, 2004)

*Kelsis has her bow out, and tries to recall anything that would fit that description.  She sights the creatures when the lightning flashes.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2004)

From what you can remember in your extensive study of the natural world, these probably fit the description of Rhodin.  The Rhodin generally roam the southern plains surviving by raiding and plundering the weak.  It would seem that the bard's story rang true that they have indeed migrated more north than normal.

EDIT - Map is up, click on link in my sig ~link~


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 23, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Itching to test his skills in a "real fight", Kalythar takes a 5' step to the right then draws his bow while muttering the words to a _Heightened Seeker_ spell (10% Arcane Spell Failure chance because of his armor). As soon as he can take a reasonable shot at Enemy #2 given the poor illumination, he does so (+5 ranged, +5 _Heightened Seeker_ spell, 1d8/x3 Bodkin arrow). While drawing a bead on #2, he yells out, "I've got the one on the right! What are we up against?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 23, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"I'll take the one on the left.  They're rhodin!" Kelsis calls.  She draws her longbow and moves ahead, away from the horses, trying to mark her prey when the lightning flashes.  If she gets a good shot, she'll take it.  









*OOC:*


  I'm moving thirty feet ahead and targeting number five.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 23, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin stares vainly into the lashing torrents of rain.  "Cursed weather!  I can't see them!"  Casting his spear to the ground, and shrugging off his cloak, Aadin begins to draw a twisting, contorted rune in the air above the oaken shaft of his weapon. The scripted icon flares into the darkness brightly, then seems to settle onto the weapon, giving it an glowering, dull red hue.  

Aadin is scribing a Rune of Affliction (flame) on the spear.  When he finishes (ie. next round) he'll cast Animate weapon and direct the spear to attack the nearest Rhodin, moving behind the wagon as he does so.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Round 1*

Init:
Korwin
Kelsis
Kalythar
Rhodin
Aadin
Gren
Rinaldo

Korwin grabs his finely crafted bow and moves forward into the rain, picking a spot about 10 feet in front of the horses to wait for what ever enemies show up.  He too can't see much in the driving rain and darkness.

Kelsis moves right and up about 30' drawing a beed on which ever rhodin scum moves within range first.

Kalythar moves out of his cover under the eaves of the wagon as well, drawing his bow. He concentrates for a moment, remembering the words that were taught to him.  When he opens his eyes, the targets further away seem easier to see, as if his eye is being drawn towards them as surely as his arrow will be.

Another bolt of lightning flashes illuminated the rushing Rhodin.  This time they are much closer (moved up 60'). Korwin lets his arrow fly, as does Kelsis. Both arrows miss their targets, the rain and distinct lack of light make shotting even 30' away difficult.

Aadin remains near the wagon, preparing himself for battle.  He drops the spear on the ground and draws a rune on it.  The rune briefly flashes a pale yellowy-orange light as the magic is wielded in it's raw written form.

Gren and Rinaldo both move out from the cover of the wagon to the left.  Gren draws an arrow and fires it at the Rhodin standing only about 40 or 50 feet away.  He too misses, cursing the rain.  Rinaldo stays close ready to attack together with Gren when the Rhodin approach closer.

(ooc: Gren is on NPC for now.  Kelsis is on the right side of the wagons so I assumed she would want to move out away from them to fire at the Rhodin. If not please let me know.  I will have the updated map later today.)


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 26, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin lifts his hands again, and moves them in a wide, circular motion.  Around his head, small sigils flash into being, and seems to form lines between each other.  The net of magical energy spins down toward the glowing spear, which suddenly quivers into life, springing from the turf.  The sizzle of rain striking hot steel is faintly audible, and Aadin suddenly gesticulates towards the nearest brigand.  

Aadin is casting Animate Weapon on his Fire-Rune of Afflicted Spear, and sending it after the nearest Rhodin.  It attacks at his base attack bonus, and moves at his speed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis will try to shoot her bow again, then drop her bow, pick up her ranseur and set to receive a charge from the running rhodin.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 26, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Kalythar shoots at the rhodin on the right, then drops his bow and moves up to Kelsis' left side (as much as possible). During the move he draws his Athame. Working both hands around the hilt, he makes sure he has a good double-handed grip on it in the rain. He shakes the rain out of his eyes and mane while growling loudly & laughing. "Come on you scum! _Glacial Wind_ is hungry!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Round 2*

Korwin drew back his bow a second time, launching an arrow at the Rhodin, who was much closer this time.  Still it flew wide, missing in the driving rain.  He tossed his bow back behind him and drew a longsword readying himself for the charge he knew was coming.

Kelsis too chose to let another fly before swapping weapons.  In the dim light and driving rain she saw the rhodin warrior baring down on her stagger and slip in the rain soaked grass as her arrow breached its armor somewhere around its right shoulder. [ooc: hit #2, 1 dmg, failed balance check]  Taking no time to congratulate herself, she drew her ranseur setting it against her braced foot ready to accept the charging rhodin.

Kalythar drew back his bow and launched an arrow at the other warrior bearing down on him and Kelsis.  Only 20 feet away he saw the arrow fly wide missing by a few inches. Dropping the bow, he reached for his swordaxe and advanced upon the rhodin placing himself beside Kelsis in the pounding rain.

The rhodin who had fallen to Kelsis's arrow picks himself up off the ground to watch as the other four of his fellows crash into the line of defenders.  The one heading for Kalythar lets out a loud bark as it swings its battleaxe hard.  But the warrior's balance was completely off having charged across wet ground, it's axe swings short sending dirt flying to the side.

The one charing Korwin dodges in low, ducking around his sword and slipping its battleaxe up under the Korwin's shield.  The rhodin burries his axe deep into Korwin's side, laughing manically at the blood that flows freely, mingling with the rain. [ooc: hit Korwin, 10 dmg]

One of the two heading for Aadin and Gren pulls up short.  In the pounding rain, Gren can see a greenish-blue rune glowing on the Rhodin's left cheek.  It shifts its sword to its shield arm and points at Gren.  The glow from the rune flows down it's arm joining with the water of the rain.  From the tip of its outstretched finger a ball of baleful water gathers and launches at Gren.  The roiling, glowing ball of water streaks out towards the wolf totem warrior but passes harmlessly to his left.  

How ever the distraction provided by the ball of water allows the other charging Rhodin to sneak his axe past Gren's defenses inflicting a greivious wound to his right leg. [ooc: hit Gren, 7 dmg]

Aadin, seeing the one rhodin weild powerful water magic decides that it would be best to send his animated spear in that direction.  It catches the rhodin off guard.  Bursting into flame, the runes previously inscribed upon the spear flare to life.  The rhodin twists in an attempt to avoid the worst of the fire as it leaps from the point of the spear.  Successfully avoiding the worst of the flames the rhodin watches the spear carefully. [ooc: hit #5, successful reflex save vs rune of fire affiliction, 7 dmg + 4 fire dmg]

Gren drops his bow behind him and grabs his swordstaff determined to get back at the rhodin who hit him.  Propelling one end of the deadly weapon towards the creature he slams it into the sheild arm of the creature. [ooc: hit #3, 10 dmg]

Rinaldo seeing an opportunity works his way behind the rhodin who is attacking his companion.  His jaws find purchase around the creatures leg bitting hard.  The creature falls, bleeding profusely from the two wounds inflicted upon it. [ooc: hit #3, 4 dmg, trip attempt failed, rhodin falls unconscious]

[ooc: dmg recap: Korwin 10, Gren 7, #2 1, #5 11, #3 14 (unconscious)]


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 29, 2004)

"Nice shot, Kelsis!" Snarling about his own arrow missing, he turns to the rhodin who just attacked him and grins. "I knew I needed some practice. Remind me to thank them all later for offering themselves up as sparring dummies. Hey! Ugly! Here's yours!"

After readying his shield, Kalythar aims a blow at the rhodin who just attacked him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 29, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

_Yes!_ Kelsis thinks to herself, _That one is mine_

*Growling deep in her throat, Kelsis uses the reach of her ranseur to try to slice the closer rhodin apart, though she tries to keep one eye on the one she wounded.*

"Come to me vermin!  You see your own death in my eyes!" she cries into the pounding storm.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 29, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin grins, a wild, almost manic look coming over his face, still set in concentration.  He moves his right hand again, the spear darting forward in response, attacking the same Rhodin.  With his other hand, he pulls forth a stone, moving his thumb across the surface of it.  A sudden flaring rune, a brilliant, phosphoric white, sends out a flash into the driving rain. A sudden form seems to coalesce around the stone.  

(OOC - Aadin is maintaining concentration on his spell.  As a move-equivalent action, he's retrieving his inscribed stone, and triggering the Rune of Conjuring to summon a Eagle of Electricity.  If he can, he'll flank Rhodin #5 with the spear on one side, and the Eagle on the other.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Round 3*

Korwin, injured but still standing slices at the mean looking rhodin with his longsword.  The sword clangs against the rhodin's chainshirt dully, its echo drowned out immediately by the driving rain.

Kelsis swings her ransuer at the rhodin attacking Kalythar, but she is distracted by the other beast and misses.  She does keep a close eye on the one that she hit with her arrow and watches as it picks it self up off the ground and looks directly in her direction growling.

Kalythar bashes the axe head of his weapon into the side of the bandit that he and Kelsis are facing knocking it back a step.  It staggers from the hit clearly on the brink of loosing conciousness, dropping its weapon.  With the blood flowing from the gap in it's side it reaches out to try and grab Kalythar, who is dragged down by the weight of the beast.  It's grasp however fails as it slides into unconciousness. [ooc: Kalythar: hit #4, 11 dmg, Rhodin #4: initiated grapple (you both missed AoO) successfully, wins strength check (21 vs. your 9) and pins you. Then falls unconscious at -2 from the exertion.] Kalythar is prone with an unconscious Rhodin on top of him.

The rhodin beast who had just picked himself up of the ground sees an opening and charges at Kelsis.  Showing off his amazing ineptitude the beast misses horribly on its swing bringing the axe down well to her right.

The beast facing Korwin dances in sending another well timed slash aimed at his midsection.  Korwin manages to avoid the blow at the last second, dodging to his right.

Harried by the dancing spear the rhodin caster brings up his sword pointing it at Aadin.  A small glob of mud forms in his other hand which he then tosses in that direction.  The mudball hits Aadin squarely in the chest knocking the wind out of him [ooc: cast spell, hit Aadin for 8 dmg.]

Aadin's spear stabs at the rhodin caster but misses.  Concentrating on the rune he has created, Aadin conjures an eagle made of electricity.  A bright flash of light and crack of thunder echo in the rain as the eagle dives towards the rhodin.  Unfortunately it is unable to get past the rhodin's defences as he ducks to avoid it.

Gren seeing the caster engaged takes the opportunity to charge into the fray too.  He crashes into it swordstaff point first.  The blade of the sword cuts deep brusting from the creatures stomach and tearing outwards as he draws the weapon back out.  It staggers from the greivous wound but regains its composure and looks menacingly at the totem warrior. [ooc: critical hit #5, 14 dmg] 

Rinaldo follows in his conpanion's footsteps aiming to bring down the caster as easily as it did the other one.  But his jaw's fail to find purchase in the slippery rhodin's hide.

[ooc: dmg recap: Aadin 8, Korwin 10, Gren 7, #2 1, #5 25, #3 14 (unconscious), #4 12 (unconscious), Kalythar - Prone.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 30, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis growls back at the one she injured, and turns to bring her ranseur to bear against him the second he enters her reach.*

"Come to me vermin!" she cries.


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 30, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

"Bah! Watch out, Kelsis! Apparently they're out looking for dates! This one has gone and thrown himself at me trying to give me a hug!"

[ooc: Kalythar will shrug the unconscious rhodin off of him and stand up. I'm not sure how much of his turn that costs him, but if he's able to do that in a single Move Action he'll take a 5' step towards Kelsis' opponent and swing at him if he can.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 30, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin cries out in pain as silt and earth spatter into him.  
"May the Dramojh take you, and your kin!" he says through clenched teeth, spitting the words at the Rhodin caster.  Grimly, he focuses his mind on the runic forms he has scribed, again attempting to spear the Rhodin with his enchanted weapon. 

His attention is also drawn to Kalythar, somewhat belatedly, and he asks.
"Kalythar!  Are you alright?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Round 4*

Korwin slashes at the rhodin in front of him, but the beast laughs as he dodges aside.  Korwin curses under his breath at his complete inability to hit it.

Kelsis steps back a couple of feat to a better position for her ransuer, but is unable to connect with it.

Kalythar manages to push the unconsious rhodin form off of him and stands up, careful to keep his swordaxe between him and the rhodin in front of Kelsis.

The rhodin in front of Kelsis steps forward and away from Kalythar aware that to have two enemies surrounding him would mean the end of things.  Its battleaxe slides in under her ransuer catching her right arm.  Taking advantage of the opening to press it's attack, the rhodin tries to butt her with his horns but misses, growling. [ooc: hit Kelsis, 9 dmg]

In front of Korwin the fast rhodin sends his battleaxe over Korwin's defences and lands another blow.  Staggered from the blow Korwin doesn't see the horns coming towards his head in time.  Realing from the blow, Korwin falls slipping out of conscousness.  [ooc: hit Korwin, 11 dmg +3 dmg - Korwin unconscious and bleeding on the ground.]

The caster seeing himself surrounded aims his athame at Gren cursing out loud in a bark.  The blade skips in scoring a wound on Gren's left leg.  [ooc: hit Gren, 9 dmg]

Aadin concentrates on his spear sending it in for another strike.  With all of the opponents around it, the rhodin doesn't see the spear coming in, nor does it catch the eagle whose dive this turn rakes the rhodin's face.  The blood loss is too much for the creature as it falls to the ground.  [ooc: hit #5, 3 dmg, eagle critical hit #5, 9 dmg, falls to the ground unconscious.]

Gren ignores the wound he received and continues to charge down the battle lines to where Korwin has fallen.  The head rhodin doesn't bat an eye as he dodges the thrust of Gren's swordstaff.   Rinaldo following suit also fails to grab hold of the deft rhodin.

[ooc: damage recap: Aadin 8, Korwin 24 (unconscious), Gren 18, Kelsis 9, #2 1, #5 37 (unconscious), #3 15 (unconscious), #4 13 (unconscious)]

Wow you guys are great! I love the speed of updates.


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 30, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

"I'm fine, just starting to dance! Worry about Korwin! Come on, Kelsis, let's surround this brute and skewer him from both sides!"

Kalythar moves into a flanking position (trying to avoid an AoO, but is willing to suck one up to get him there if need be) opposite Kelsis and attacks. As to the update speed: we're just trying to make up for some slow non-combat posts!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

[ooc: hard to keep up with my map drawin' but ive got everything up to the end of round 4 up now   check my sig for a link to the map. 

guess i'll have to keep running combats then eh?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 30, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis hisses at her wound, and dances to the opposite side of the rhodin, backing up to skewer him with the end of her ranseur.*

"Take him, Kalythar!" she cries.


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 30, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin nods at Kalythar's words, and starts moving toward Korwin, careful not to expose himself to the Rhodin fighting Gren, and slipping slightly on the sodden grass.  Concentrating the remainder of his attention on the spear, he squints through the rain, and sends it towards the Rhodin leader.  He gestures to the eagle as well, directing it to attack from the opposite side to Gren.  
"Korwin! Can you hear me?" He shouts.

(OOC - Aadin is maintaining his concentration on the Animate Weapon cast on the spear, and moving up behind Korwin as his move-equivalent.)


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 30, 2004)

ooc: thanks for updating the map! I wasn't sure where everyone "stood" this far into the combat. And BTW, my "slow non-combat posts" comment wasn't directed at you or the story!    It was aimed more tongue-in-cheek at myself (well, maybe all of us) since before the combat there'd easily be upwards of a week between some posts. I love that the pace has picked up a bit and hope it continues at a quicker pace even after the combat!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 5 (&6)*

Kelsis moves down and to the left to get in front of the rhodin, so as to allow Kalythar to approach from behind.  This time her ransuer slips under the beleaguered rhodin's guard catching his right arm with a long gash. [ooc: hit #2, 6 dmg]

Kalythar takes advantage of the opening to move up and around behind the rhodin directly opposite Kelsis.  With his opponent flanked, Kalythar presses the attack. His axe falls hard on the rhodin's head collapsing it's skull [ooc: critical hit #2, 38 dmg - dead]

The last rhodin growls fiercely in defiance at Gren, shifting it's weight at the last moment the rhodin sends it's battle axe up into Gren's groin.  Such a low blow would normally leave it's victim reeling in pain, but Gren growls back in anger.  Taking stock the rhodin decides to flee up and away from his opponents.  Both Gren and Rinaldo take advantage of the move, but they are both unable to strike the quick rhodin. [ooc: hit Gren, 10 dmg; low blow passed save]

Though it is difficult to see the fleeing rhodin in the rain, Aadin concentrates on his spear sending it and his eagle to attack.  Both however are unable to find their target.  Slipping slightly on the sodden grass Aadin makes his way towards the fallen Korwin.

Gren now very angry at the slippery rhodin charges despite the blood flowing from his wounds.  His swordstaff pierces the rhodin's armor as he catches up.  Gren continues to fight to stay conscious. [ooc: hit #1, 11 dmg]

Rinaldo follows suit trying to reach the rhodin with his powerful jaws.  Closing around the fleeing rhodin's right leg, trying to bring him down but failing to do so. [ooc: hit #1, 7 dmg]

[ooc: damage recap: Aadin 8, Korwin 25 (unconscious), Gren 29, Kelsis 9, #1 18, #2 45 (dead), #3 16 (unconscious), #4 14 (unconscious), #5 37 (unconscious) - Gren is at -2 and will fall at -3.]

Round 6 - (rounding things up)

Kelsis despite her own wounds looks about and sees Gren wavering as he fights the last rhodin only 40 feet away.  She charges forward with he ransuer and manages to get into a flanking position opposite Rinaldo.  Her slash comes down hard on the rhodin's shoulder. [ooc: hit #1, 8 dmg]

Kalythar follows Kelsis' lead and charges the last rhodin.  He too manages to score a hit against the deft rhodin bringing his swordaxe down on its right knee. [ooc: hit #1, 11 dmg]

Seeing itself surrounded the rhodin tries to break free, now caught in a paniced headlong flight.  Everyone takes advantage of the opportunity presented.  Kalythar and Aadin's spear both find their target ripping into the creature as it falls. [ooc: Kalythar AoO hit #1, 13 dmg; Aadin AoO hit #1, 1 dmg]

Aadin seeing the rhodin fall stops concentrating on his spear and rushes to Korwin's side.  He needs help immediately.

Gren calms down and sits in the muddy ground beside Rinaldo patting him and falls into unconsciousness. (He is not actually loosing hit points but he is at -2).

[ooc: damage recap: 
Aadin 8, 
Korwin 25 (unconscious, bleeding), 
Gren 29 (unconscious, stabilized), 
Kelsis 9, 
#1 51 (unconscious, bleeding), 
#2 45 (dead), 
#3 17 (unconscious, bleeding), 
#4 14 (unconscious, stabilized), 
#5 37 (unconscious, stabilized)]

Battles done, post your post-combat reactions please


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 31, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Shaking the rain from his eyes, Kalythar quickly wipes the majority of the gore off his athame using the rhodin's wet hide. Moving over to Gren and yelling loud enough for Aadin to hear, Kalythar says, "I have a few healing poultices we can use on one or both of them. Just say the word and I'll dig them out of my pack. Gren looks bad but stable, though I'm no chirurgeon, that's for sure. How's Korwin doing?"


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 31, 2004)

Aadin drops to his knees on the grass next to Korwin, and shouts to Kalythar, "It's alright!  I've got him - check on Gren!  To himself, he mutters 
"So much blood..." 
Casting his mind back to the runic magics he had prepared, he forms the first sigil for his healing magics, and casts it upon Korwin's prone form.  His braid drips rain onto the warrior's bleeding torso, as he concentrates intently.  

Casting Transfer Wounds (Lesser).


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

Aadin draws the necessary runes over Korwin, a dark purple vortex of energy appears over his chest rising to meet Aadin's hand.  Korwin caughs, clearing some of the rain and blood from his nostrils and throat.  After a moment he blinks his eyes open looking into Aadin's drawn face.  Aadin feels much more tired than he was a few minutes earlier, the stress of combat as well as healing taking its toll.

[ooc: lesser transfer wounds for 11 point of healing.  Aadin takes 5 points in subdual damage, but both are okay now.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis goes over to Gren and checks to make sure he's still breathing.  She's not particularly adept in the healer's art, but she'll delve into the world's memory to draw upon knowledge to aid him.*

[ooc:  Delving into akashic memory to help with a Heal check]


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

Kelsis manages to patch the largest of Gren's wounds, but as she tends to them he regains consciousness long enough to tell her that he is going to be fine.

[ooc: he was at -2, he starts dying at -3 with the new dead/dying rules.  So technically he is in the same position that someone at 0 would be in dnd.]


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 31, 2004)

Aadin sits back wearily, shivering slightly in the cold rain.  He looks at Korwin, and slowly moves up onto his feet.  He carefully picks his way over towards the fallen Rhodin and withdraws his spear, then looks around at the wet group.  
"Gren, don't move.  This may feel a little strange."
He then inscribes his final spell of the day to heal the wounded totem warrior.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

With his staff in hand, Aadin moves over to Gren.  He draws the same runes over Gren as he had for Korwin.  Once again the purple vortex of magical energy swirls towards his hand, dancing runes flit quickly along the edge.  Gren feels quite releaved but Aadin sags once more, the energy drawn out of him.

[ooc: lesser transfer wounds for 10 point of healing. Aadin takes 5 points in subdual damage, but both are okay now (though Aadin is at 11hp and 10 subdual damage.  Dont forget Gladius that you can use 3 0th level spell slots to cast a 1st level spell. That and a lesser transer wounds will heal both the real and subdual damage on you.]


----------



## GladiusNP (Mar 31, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin, having seen to the others, performs the same task on himself, as he lays his hand upon his chest, healing the grazes and cuts left by the spell attack of the Rhodin.  
"Well, what now?  Should we make a seach of the area for more Rhodin?" Aadin asks, though his tone betrays his lack of enthusiam for scouring the dark grassland is search of enemies.  

(ooc - thanks Erekose, I had forgotten about weaving slots.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

Aadin pauses a moment before drawing the appropriate runes, hesitating more out of exhaustion than anything else.  The purple runes pulse between his hands as he casts the spell.

[ooc: lesser transfer wounds for 13 point of healing, which heals you completely then deals 6 points of subdual damage.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"I have no desire to go seeking more trouble in the rain," Kelsis says, trying to find some halfway clean strips of cloth to bind her own wounds with.  "Let's find a place to camp that's defensible.  Hey, these scum have anything worth taking?  And do we need bother trying to save their lives to speak with them?"

*Suiting words to action, Kelsis goes to loot the bodies.  Should she get the word that the rhodin are better off dead, she'll simply slit their throats as she goes.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Mar 31, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Kalythar goes over to Korwin, to help him up and moving back towards the wagons. He's also looking to see what Master Mollen is up to and whether the wagons have been damaged in anyway while he was concentrating on the battle with the rhodin.

"I agree, Kelsis, but...well, is this something for Master Mollen to decide? To keep one or more as prisoners? I'd just as soon make sure they won't bother us or anyone else ever again, and make sure we're in a safer position while we tend to each other. I'm not sure how I managed to avoid getting injured, but that makes it easier to choose who gets watch tonight. Hopefully the rest of you can get some shut-eye and feel well enough to travel on tomorrow."

(ooc: when he gets the chance, Kalythar will meditate and swap Scent Tracker for Transfer Lesser Wounds, unless, that is, the group decides (or is ordered) to scout around looking for more rhodin in the immediate area.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Treasure*

Kalythar and Korwin return to the wagon to see how Master Mollen fared.  Reaching up to open the back of his wagon, Kalythar is met by Lemm's crossbow.  He quickly withdrew it, appologizing for being careful.  Bringing the wounded man into the wagon, Master Mollen asks, "Report please.  Are all of the brigands routed?"  Inside he and the two other guards look like they had been ready for trouble before you entered.  

---------------

Outside Kelsis moves among the bodies of the fallen rhodin.  Two of them appear to be breathing though unconscious.  Among their possessions she finds a treasure trove.  It would appear that these bandits were well armed and supplied.  Gren moves to help now that he is back on his feat.  All totaled the two of them manage to gather together a substantial pile near one of the wagons. 


2 fine looking chain shirts and 3 normal battered chain shirts.
a very nice looking battleaxe, 3 normal battleaxes poorly cared for, a longsword, 10 shortspears.
a fine long shield and 4 normal wooden long shields all with sword and axe cuts carved into them.
90gp.
5 small vials, two of which contain clear liquid, another a thick yellow liquid, one a viscous red liquid and the last is murky white.
a piece of andrecite.
a copper ring, inscribed with the symbol for wild magic embossed with a large sword through the center.
two small crystals, one pale blue and the other a deep black, each with a small rune inscribed on them.
a miniature buckler made from a red gem and carved with leaping flames.
a small waterskin, in which is an oil like substance pale transparent blue in color.
a studded leather eyepatch which has five small lead studs.
and a bracelet with four small charms on it.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin carefully makes his way over to the assembled equipment, keeping an eye on their surroundings.  
"I can use my runes to learn more of the nature of these, Kelsis, but I am unfortunately only able to do so intermittently.  Any preference as to which we begin with?" 
Aadin asks the Sibeccai.  Before she can reply, he notes the two runic crystals, and, distracted, kneels to try and identify what they are, using his knowledge of runes.

(ooc +14 to Knowledge (Runes), which he'll use to try and read the inscripted symbols.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

Aadin turns the small crystals over in his hand examining the runes on each.  The pale blue crystal is transparent and the rune has been delicately carved and then embossed with gold filagree.  The rune itself stands for 'Dispel'. The other crystal appears at first glance to be an opaque black, but upon closer inspection it would appear that it is a dark transparent purple, too dark too see all the way through though.  The rune has been hastily carved into this one and it reads 'Fear'.  From your knowledge of runes and magic you think they might be detonations, to be thrown at an enemy unleashing a spell upon impact.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 1, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"Not bad.  Say, ask the caravan master if he wants the vermin alive or dead," Kelsis asks of Aadin as she sorts through the treasure.  "What do those rocks say?"

*She picks through the remaining treasure, putting the jewelry, money, stones, and oddities in one sack, and the armor and weapons in a pile.  Gathering them up, she'll take them to the wagon.*

"Master Mollen, here's what we found.  Do you want the vermin for questioning, or shall I end their miserable lives?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 1, 2004)

Kelsis heads back to the wagon, but it is a little crowdeed now with 5 people in there.  Korwin says that he will be fine waiting outside and excuses himself.  "I take it then that you have routed them all then?  Good, any that are still alive can be put down like the scum they are.  Nice haul I guess it their raid wasn't for naught, if my new recruits get a chance to show their stuff and get a pile of treasure for their trouble.  Go ahead and divvy it up as you choose.  Anything you have no need for just add it to the stocks in the other wagon and I'll see about selling it on your behalf.  Anything else to report?"  Master Mollen says, looking over the stuff that you have recovered.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 1, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"I may have some use for one of the axes, shields, or swords...  But let me set some of this aside... I suspect some of this may be magical, and I want our magicians to look at it before we decide," she says.  Kelsis will put aside the five vials, the ring, the miniature buckler, the waterskin, the eyepatch, and the bracelet, as well as the andrecite for the mage blade or runethane to look at later.

*Taking the task upon herself to dispense of the vermin, she will take out her dagger and finish off the rhodin.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 1, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Answering Master Mollen's inquiry, Kalythar says, "Not much, sir. The last of the five tried to flee, but we brought him down before he got more than fifty paces. There's been no indication that any more are nearby. Still, I have to admit I'd like to move to a more defensible spot before we settle in for the evening, at least to get the animals away from the remaining stench of battle here abouts. It'll keep them skiddish, even with the rain doing its part."

Looking at Kemm & speaking loud enough for Korwin to hear, "Do you know of a suitable site that is reasonably close? I don't believe we're currently capable of pushing on too much further before holing up for the night. I was lucky enough to come through essentially unhurt, except for my pride getting tackled, that is. Anyway, I'll take as much of the watch as I can when we get to wherever."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

Master Mollen nods as he receives the report.  He looks quite pleased at your preformance. "Good, good.  Once you have things secured please see to your wounded.  Just leave the rhodin skum to the worms." 

Lemm considers things for a moment before replying, "If I remember correctly on the other side of that rise there is a small copse of trees that might provide a bit of cover from the rain and wind.  But if you are looking for more defensible, perhaps the top of the hill might provide a better place to watch from."


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 2, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Kelsis asks of Aadin as she sorts through the treasure.  "What do those rocks say?"




"They appear to be the runes for dispel, and for fear, though the second is drawn in a rather unorthodox manner.  You see this tail?  It usually cuts the other way, to the top.   But nonetheless, I'd say fear."

As Kelsis heads inside, Aadin looks nervously at the unconcious Rhodin.  When Korwin exits, he moves over next to the other man, and then watches Kelsis come out, and dispatch the Rhodin.  He looks away, and makes no move to assist her.  He speaks to Korwin as the akashic continues her task,

"Korwin - do you think there are any more Rhodin about?"

(ooc- how many times can I use Rune of Knowledge over night, and still memorize spells?  Regardless, Aadin will first draw the rune on the ring, and will re-inscribe his Rune of Conjuring on the round stone it was originally on.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

As Aadin stands outside in the rain, it begins to let up a bit.  It is now just a light rain and you notice that the lightning stopped a little while ago during the battle. Korwin looks a little pale still but given that he is up and about and not bleeding he is much better than he was before you had tended to him.  "I heard they travel in small packs as they don't stay together very well in large groups.  They supposedly fight each other as often as they raid peaceful folk.  I don't know much about them really though.  The one beast I fought was much tougher than I was lead to believe and extremely agile.  I don't think I landed a blow at all.  And looking at that pile of treasure that you've assembled, I think that these Rhodin were not your typical bunch.  I think we should keep a carefull watch through out the night." His voice sounds a bit weak, but given his recent brush with death it is probably normal.

Sitting down with the ring, Aadin inscribes a tiny rune onto its surface.  As he completes it, the rune begins to change.  The spiralling script stops and is now quite easy to read.  The runes now read, This object was made 2 years ago..  Not very informative, but perhaps later the runes will be able to reveal a little more.  He finishes by replacing his usual rune of conjuring on the small stone before dropping it into his pocket.

[ooc: It is about 7 in the evening.  You can use the Rune of Knowledge a number of times equal to your level per day.  So you will manage the three times before you sleep and can do it again 3 times during last watch or sometime in the morning.  That way you will still be able to memorize everything you need to.

Oh and I forgot to mention you have a little mistake on names in your post.  Isida is player, Kelsis is character.  Nothing big, just thought I'd point it out.]


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 2, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Scratching some of the caked mud out of his mane, Kalythar nods and says, "Both sound better than here, but given how fast they came upon us I know I'd feel better at the top of the hill. The more time I have to rouse everyone else, the better. If that's agreeable then we'll try and finish up our business here quickly and head that way."

He heads back to share the plan with the Aadin, Kelsis, Gren & Korwin and helps them with whatever tasks are left so we can get the wagons moving towards the chosen spot.

Given that plans have changed a bit and that he's planning on staying up on watch, he asks the others to set up camp at the new site while he meditates for the required hour to ready different spells. Spells readied:
0: Bash, Glowglobe (Lesser), Saving Grace, Seeker
1: Precise Vision, Scent Tracker, Transfer Wounds (Lesser)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed*

"The hill sounds good to me.  These beasts were too well armed for my liking.  I'll take second watch," she says, as she makes ready to leave for the campsite.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 3, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

As Kalythar finishes his meditation, Aadin looks up from his study of Lothan's Treatise, and casually puffs out a cloud of smoke.  Gingerly climbing to his feet, he walks towards the pale Litorian, and says quietly, 

"Hold on Kalythar, I fear there are more Rhodin about - you may need some protection." 

He carefully inscribes a figure on the Litorian's upper arm.  The sigil glows a dull crimson.  

"I hope that's of some help... I'm afraid I'll be somewhat useless if we are attacked again."

He chews at his pipe stem, and draws deeply, frowning at his pipe.  The light drizzle makes it hard to keep the pipe lit, but Aadin seems to draw some comfort from it.  He stares somewhat pensively into the darkness of the grasslands.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 3, 2004)

It doesn't take long to get everyone ready to head up the hill.  Once the equipment has been packed into the other trailer, a quiet word to the horses from Lemm gets them moving again.  You lead them as best as you can around the bodies of the fallen.  It is really dark out at the moment, not even the light of the moon pierces the heavy clouds.  The light rain continues, adding to the dreary scene.  As you near the top of the hill Rinaldo stops and stiffens, sniffing the air.  Off to one side of the road you see a few trees clumped together, it is in that direction that Rinaldo is aimed.  

As you all watch the small copse a large figure emerges from behind it.  In the dim light all you can see is its sillouette, which is much darker than the trees it now stands in from of.  A smaller creature stands behind it for a few moments then dissapears back into the trees.  The larger creature appears to be moving in your direction, and from Kalythar's better sight he reports that the creature looks like a large simian creature, but its dull black skin looks far more like stone than anything else.

It is still about 80 yards away giving each of you plenty of time to react.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 3, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin grimaces when he sights the creature.  

"I had hoped for some respite," he mutters to no one in particular.  His hand steals up to his cheek, touching the rune tattooed there.  Planting both of his feet in the ground, he speaks in draconic, the syllables coming from his mouth with ease.  



Spoiler



"Oak Tree"


 He says, in a low voice, activating the Wooden Bracer of Tem'nar that he wears.   

"Should we ask its purpose?" He queries the others, ready for action.


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 4, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

Somewhat reassured by whatever protection the blood-colored rune offers, Kalythar nods appreciatively at Aadin before responding. "Kelsis, you recoginized those rhodin well enough. What do you make of this one? And any one care to lay odds on whether it's friend or foe?"

While speaking Kalythar gets his bow out, nocks an arrow and moves to stand just in front of the horses, a bit to the right. He doesn't aim the bow threateningly, but is tense to respond quickly if the creature makes any threatening moves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 4, 2004)

Kelsis: 



Spoiler



You think it might be elemental in nature, perhaps even a summoned earth element.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 4, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis ponders, trying to figure out what this creature might be.*

"I think it's some kind of summoned earthen creature.  Maybe the rhodin had a shamen watching them.  Be careful, they can be dangerous and are rather strong,"  she says, laying her ranseur at her feet for quick pick-up and knocking an arrow.  If she gets a clear shot at it behaving in an aggressive manner, she'll take it.


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

"Well, anyone wanna try talking to it? I sure as hell don't know what to say. Or maybe a couple of us should rush that copse of trees looking for the shaman while the others dance with the rock guy?"

Kalythar isn't going to attack first, but he keeps his bow ready as before, and will fire if the elemental makes any threatening moves.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

The creature is now about 60 yards away and moving quickly towards you.  You can no longer see the smaller creature that ran off behind the trees.  

Init
Kelsis
Korwin
Gren
Aadin
Kalythar
Elemental

Seeing that it is not stopping, Kelsis, Korwin, Gren and Kalythar all take aim and fire their ranged weapons.   Kelsis, Korwin, and Gren all miss their target, but Kalythar's arrow hits [ooc:hit Elemental, 6 dmg]


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

"Ha! First blood! Er, _dirt_! Who wants to dance with the rock man & I? Everyone else, get the guy in the trees!"

Kalythar drops his bow, draws _Glacial Wind_ and twists his tongue around words difficult to hear and quickly forgotten while moving the point of his athame in rhythm with the chant.

[ooc: Casting a heightened Bash]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"I'm fast, I'll get the little one," Kelsis says, and then pelts off in the direction where she last saw the small figure going.  She will attempt to avoid the elemental for now.  She has her bow in one hand and her ranseur in the other.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Round 2*

Kelsis sprints off towards the trees, joined by Gren and Rinaldo. "The chase is on.  Though I think what ever that creature was, it has quite the head start." Gren says keeping pace with Kelsis.  The wolf totem worrior looks quite at ease now that he is moving so quickly, perhaps he truely looses himself in the hunt.  Its still quite dark and the rain is still falling, but atleast it isn't so hard that you can't see where you are going.  You still havent reached the elemental yet and take some precaution to travel around it.

Korwin launches another arrow while Kalythar is preparing his melee weapon.  The arrow landed with a solid thunk imbedding itself in the earth of the elemental. [ooc:hit elemental, 7 dmg]

Lemm hauls in on the wagons, stopping once again and joins Master Mollen and the others in the defence of the wagons should it come to that.  The horses pulling the wagons stand around, snorting at the effort to get the wagons up the hill as far as they have.  The mud on the ground is giving them a real hard time, and if the rain continues tomorrow it might make things even more difficult.

Aadin is up.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 5, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin prepares to meet the Elemental's advance, the inexorable approach of the creature hardening his resolve.  He readies to attack the creature with his spear when it comes within range, setting his spear in case it charges.

"Come on then.... do your worst." 

He barks out, his spear clenched in white knuckles. 

(OOC - readying an action to attack if it comes within melee range, or tries to move past to the wagons)

(OOC - Edited to changed action)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

*OOC:*


 will post the rest of the round tomorrow when I have more time.  But just thought I would let you know its only been about 15-30minutes since the first battle, so Aadin can't use the same Runes again yet and Kalythar hasn't had the time to update his spell list.













*OOC:*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

Round 2, Con't

Aadin readies his spear patient beside Kalythar as they plant themselves before the elemental's charge.

Kalythar draws his athame, drawing himself into the movements that he was taught.  A pale light begins swirling around the head of his sword-axe, settling there, ready for the elemental.

The elemental charges forward.  It ignores the two moving off to the side, intent on those directly infront of the wagons.  It gets a little closer, but is still about 40 yards away.  By now you can see it's rocky texture, black against the dark grey sky.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 6, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 3rd Level Human Runethane*

Aadin stands next to Kalythar, his eyes focused narrowly on the elemental.  

"Kalythar - if we can get the creature near a torch or open flame, I may be able to cause it some damage."  He touches the rune on his check once more, still readied for the charge.


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 6, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 3*

"Alright, you listening to that, Korwin? Lemm?! One of you get a torch lit and be ready to throw at his big boulder feet when Aadin asks for it!"

Kalythar follows its progress as it lumbers towards them, never taking his eyes off the creature while speaking off to the side so those in the wagon can hear him. Ready to strike when it comes withing range, he tries to judge whether he overestimated the creature's speed. Did I cast my spell too damn soon? Everything I thought I knew from my training is just so different out here where it really matters!

Is the elemental moving fast enough that it will reach Kalythar before the Bash spell expires, assuming it keeps coming straight at us?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

[ooc: dont worry about it this time, I'll chalk it up to my poor descriptions and have it last long enough for the first hit.  I should have just used feet instead of yards, cause then you might have actually been able to see them that far away.  At 80 yards its way too far away to see at night in the rain. Oh well, reality goes out the window for fun. As it is I am speeding him up to get him within range, cause he is supposed to have a 20' move, @ 40' thats only what 13 yards per round. Hehe oops.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Round 3*

Round 3 (and 4 and 5)

In the next 18 seconds (3 rounds) the elemental finally reaches the three arrayed in front of the caravan.  It crashes into them but not before Kalythar and Aadin are able to send their weapons in under it's non-existent defences.  Kalythar's swordaxe strikes to creature's rock hard head sending bits of stone flying in all directions and Aadin's spear snakes in and cracks the elemental's left side.  The energies holding it together fail spectacularily as Aadin's spear cracks it open. The crack that forms from the impact of his spear snakes quickly through the creature's entire body.  Momentum carries many of the smaller pieces into the defenders.  Soon though it has been reduced to a pile of rubble.[ooc: Kalythar critical hit elemental, 23dmg, Aadin  hit elemental, 4dmg bringing it down.]

Kelsis and Gren reach the tree line where the elemental had emerged from.  Even from their vantage point they cannot see any thing moving on the other side of the hill.  Indeed there is a dense copse of trees down below the hill just as Lemm had said, it may have fled into there what ever it was.  But in this light it might just have out run the two quick characters.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis sees the copse of trees, and takes off in that direction.*

"Gren, I think it may have hidden in there!"  she calls, and pelts down toward the copse.  She's going to find that shamen.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kelsis and the others reach the trees.

Rinaldo sniffs the air.

Rhodin fires on the group missing.

You can all see it hiding behind a tree 50' away.

Init
Kelsis
Rhodin
Gren & Rinaldo


[ooc: unhealed damage recap: Gren is at 6/29 and Kelsis is at 4/13, Rinaldo is fine.]

[edit: damn i thought i was replying to this post not editing it. looks like i accidentally erased it.  Ill try to put up what i remember in point form.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"Damn,"  Kelsis swears softly.  Dropping her ranseur and knocking an arrow in her bow, she sights and fires as soon as she has a target.  _He will not escape me._


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

[ooc:map up]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 8, 2004)

ooc - Ok then, with the map up, Kelsis will move twenty feet to the right, then twenty feet up before attempting to fire.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2004)

Round 1

Kelsis moves quickly to a better position hoping to get a better shot at the rhodin hiding behind the tree.  The arrow just misses the tree, hitting the rhodin in the right shoulder. [ooc:hit #6, 4 dmg]

The rhodin comes out from behind the tree, retreating to the tree up and to your left.  When it leaves the cover of the tree you can see that this rhodin is female.  It fires an arrow at Kelsis as it moves between cover, the arrow finds its target, grazing Kelsis' arm. [ooc:hit Kelsis, 3dmg]

Gren charges straight to the base of the tree trying to slide his swordstaff around the base of the tree. Luckily he misses the low branches sticking out and pierces the rhodin's defence. [ooc:hit #6, 13dmg]

Rinaldo makes for the opposite side of the tree trying to get around behind the rhodin.  He is able to catch it, but unable to get in a bite.

[ooc: unhealed damage recap: Gren is at 6/29 and Kelsis is at 1/13, Rinaldo is fine. #6 17dmg]


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 9, 2004)

[ooc: map is up]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 9, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis will dance sideways and foreward, behind the cover of a tree, and fire another shot at the rhodin.*

_Have to take her down, she'll murder us in our sleep!_ she thinks, nearly heedless of her own grevious wounds.

OOC - Kelsis will move twenty feet to the right, then twenty feet up before firing.  She will try to keep behind the cover of the tree to protect herself against retaliation.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2004)

Round 2/End

Kelsis moves forward some more trying to get a clear shot at the rhodin.  As Rinaldo and Gren are on the other side, they do not interfere with her line of sight. She launches her arrow when she spots an opening, scoring another hit. [ooc: hit #6, dmg 6]

The rhodin woman, seeing that she is out numbered and out classed drops her bow and tries to flee.  Gren and Rinaldo take advantage of her distractions and finish her off.  [Gren AoO hit #6, dmg 8; Rinaldo  AoO hit #6, dmg 4, falls unconscious and bleeding.]

With the last of them down, Kelsis finishes her grizzly work and gathers the fallen rhodin's belongings.  Adding to the treasure wagon's haul she comes up with another pile of things.


nice chainshirt
nice shortsword
nice composite longbow, w/ 20 arrows
another small vial with clear blue liquid.  This one has a small orange rune carved into it.
a small stone which when Kelsis picks up she knows immediately that it is an Akashic Memory stone.
20pp, 14gp

Returning to the caravan she carts the loot back with Gren's help.  Atop the small hill the group sets up the best camp that they can in the damp cold night.  The rain has finally stopped falling, but everything is still very wet.  The night is miserable but quiet.  Aadin finds out a couple more things about the ring.  First it was last held by a being called Murtz whom you knew was rhodin.  The object's creator was named Shethswana.  Unfortunately thats all the information that you can get out of it tonight.  Kalythar is given his hour rest to reorient his mind. [ooc: please feel free to let me know what spells you cast that night]

The next morning the temperature has dropped even more and the mud has turned solid and there is a thick layer of frost on the trees and grass.  A chilly morning so early in the year proves that winter really is coming on fast this year.  

[ooc:Yay for finishing the first major engagement of the campaign.  Having calculated the xp awards I would like the three of you who have stuck around to advance to 4th level please .  Please make an ooc note at the bottom of a post here letting me know when you have upgraded, and an Edit note at the bottom of your character sheets to let me know what you changed.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 10, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis helps Gren collect the items, then slowly walks back to camp.  After dropping the things down in a pile, she goes to those who are near the fire.*

"I was wounded in the fight.  I would be grateful for some assistance in healing," she says, sitting down.  Those of you close to her can see that her fur is streaked with blood and there is a deep gash in her side.

*After receiving healing, or not, Kelsis will attempt to figure out what memories are in the stone.*

OOC - I'm all leveled up.


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 12, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

As Kelsis & Gren return to camp, Kalythar notes the severity of their wounds. "If you'll give me some time to meditate, I can help both of you feel a bit better."

[OOC: Current spell selection and slots after meditating:
Slots: 4/1
0: (4) - Bash, Glowglobe (Lesser), Saving Grace, Seeker
1: (4) - Precise Vision, Scent Tracker, Transfer Wounds (Lesser)

Will use his last 1st level slot to heal Kelsis, and then weave 3 0-level into a 1st level slot to heal Gren.]

Kalythar then takes the first watch, letting the others get some rest. He spends most of the night thinking over the battle and replaying it time and again, looking for ways he can improve his abilities and tactics in the future. He awakens Kelsis at the end of his watch, then grabs what sleep he can. In the morning he feels as if the self-reflection was very helpful, giving him new insights.

[OOC: Leveled to 4th! Current Spell Selection after meditating:
Slots: 4/3/1
0: (4) - Bash, Glowglobe (Lesser), Saving Grace, Seeker
1: (4) - Obscuring Mist, Precise Vision, Scent Tracker, Transfer Wounds (Lesser)
2: (1) - Gusting Wind]

After finishing his meditations and morning exercise routine with his Athame, Kalythar heads over to the campfire for some breakfast. Getting a bowl for himself, he looks at the others, saying, "Now that the sun is up and that wretched night is finally over, did they have anything useful we can use on the road ahead?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

*The Rhodin's Memory Stone*

damage recap for the day after:
Aadin - fully healed 23/23
Kelsis 14/17
Kalythar - fully healed 29/29
Gren - 18/27
Korwin - 10/21

Kelsis spends some time orienting herself to the memories embeded in the stone.  It takes a little while before she is able to access it as the beastial nature of its user is apparent in what information was recorded.  The most recent entry included a very detailed picture of your groups battle tactics and abilities.  Delving into that further you can hear all of the rhodin talking before the battle then the larger group splitting off to attack.  The user of the stone managed to get quite close to watch, but retreated again once it was apparent her companions wouldnt last.  At the top of the hill she had used another stone to conjure the elemental, directing it towards the wagons.  

Reviewing things a little further back, Kelsis finds two other entries of note.  The first also occured at night and features another group of wagons being attacked by the same group.  This time however the rhodin are successful, loosing only a couple of their numbers before overwhelming the poor merchants.  The interesting part of this memory is that there was another combatant fighting with the rhodin, a very large ugly creature looking something like a troll, but with pale white skin.

The first entry in the stone, is in a stone room, lit by a strong pure white light.  Most of the images are of the rhodin and a map.  But another figure appears in the memory, an old crone bent over the map, her hideous face pointing to various locations.  Sometime shortly thereafter you can see the outside of the room, it would appear to be a tall spire of pure white crystal standing in a field of snow.  Perhaps it is the Citadel of Ice that the bard had spoken of.

There are voices but you cannot understand any of the words spoken.  It is very glutteral, probably the native tongue of the rhodin.

That morning Lemm prepares breakfast for everyone, though he is unable to get a fire lit with the wet wood, soaked from the night before.  But the bread is still soft and the water is cool and fresh.  Master Mollen allows you to have a bit more time this morning to set things straight and get everyone ready for the next leg of the journey.  

During breakfast he comes out of his wagon and begins, "Well that was some crazy night, thank you all for the wonderful job you did fending off those brigands.  There will be hazard pay in it for all of you when we finish this job.  As you had pointed out last night, they were well armed, I wonder why and by whom?"  

"I do not like this change of weather.  The mining site is quite a bit higher than the coast and an early winter might make it difficult for us to get everything loaded up and heading down before the first snow falls.  If more rain storms hit it will make our journey there longer as well, slowing the horses and wagons down.  Not to mention of course if we come across more bandits."


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 13, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Kalythar's query about the items is met with a slight grimace " I need more time, Kalythar.  Unfortunately I can only find the most useless of information so far.  It would help if we knew more about these Rhodin."

The Runethane idly examines the vial with the orange rune, trying to decipher its' meaning.  

As Master Mollen addresses the group, Aadin takes a large bite of bread, and begins to munch away.  As the caravan-master ends his speech, Aadin finishes chewing his mouthful of bread.  

"Master Mollen - is such weather usual for this time of year?  These seem more like the spring rains in Ka-Rone.  And does the name Murtz mean anything to you?"

(ooc - Have Leveled up in Rogues Gallery Thread - INT up to 18, 8 skill points alloted, Will, BAB, and  HP increased.  Aadin will also use his Rune of Knowledge to find out what he can about the ring, then move on to the nice axe)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2004)

Puzzling over the rune on the vial, Aadin decipher's it ~ 'Healing'.  The rune is made of coloured dye added to the glass of the vial during the heating process.  The vial itself including the rune has been quite lovingly crafted. 

To his queries Mollen answers, "No these rains are not normal for this time of the year, nor is this morning frost and cold temperature. The north around now, is usually a little cool with some overcast rain, but not the pounding storm of last night.  Murtz, nope that does not ring a bell at all. Why?"

Aadin sits with the ring a little more going over it with his runes of knowledge. Over the course of the morning he discovers that the maker of the rune, Shethswana is a hag.  The item was designed to harness the power of chaos to increase the users chances in battle.  It was made of copper, red glass, and ground troll's teeth, in the Citadel of Ice east of the Harrowdeep.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 14, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "No these rains are not normal for this time of the year, nor is this morning frost and cold temperature. The north around now, is usually a little cool with some overcast rain, but not the pounding storm of last night.  Murtz, nope that does not ring a bell at all. Why?"




Aadin grins wryly, and replies.  "I read it in the runes.  It was the name of one of these Rhodin."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 14, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*In the morning Kelsis will share what she learned from the stone.*

"I learned something rather interesting.  It seems that the rhodin are in league with what I believe to be ice trolls.  Also, perhaps a hag as well.  I remember the bard saying that hags could change the weather, so perhaps that is the reason for the unseasonable rains.  I also saw a citadel of ice... perhaps that is where they reside," she says, taking some bread to eat.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

*Norville*

It takes another three days to reach the small town, Norville, which has sprung up in the foothills at the head of the river.  The weather has been getting progressively colder and the skies have remained heavily clouded.  There has not been another heavy thunderstorm like the first night out of Brighthomle.  The clouds have mostly threatened, though there have been a few light showers in the early afternoons for the past couple of days.  The rain that fell was really cool and made for really depressing travel during those days. You arrive there in the late afternoon, the sun has already started to set though it is impossible to actually see it through the clouds.

While travelling Aadin continues his research going over the ring first, then the axe. The most recent owner of the ring was Shethswana and the item's magical ability is to increase the chances of hitting opponents in melee combat similar to the bash spell, it is a charged item with 43 charges remaining.

The axe was created only 1 month ago and the last creature to touch the item was Horth, whom you already know was rhodin. This item was also created by Shethswana and its purpose is to hit things. It is made of heavy iron, green wood from the Harrowdeep, and the ground bone of a frost worm.  The item was made in the Citadel of Ice and was owned by Horth.  Its magical ability is to hit things hard [ooc: +1 battleaxe].

Comparing notes, Kelsis is able to figure out a bit more about the visions in the memory stone.  The hag's name is Shethswana, she is also the creator of the ring and axe.  The bigger, fast rhodin was Horth and one of the lackies was named Murtz. Listening to the language patterns for those names and trying to grasp the others you find that the other two lackies were Durz and Doff, the caster was Norn and the akashic scout was Woer.  The troll was called Crusher. You are able to match equipment to name so that Aadin can avoid receiving information you already know as he searches the runes across the other items.

A few buildings have sprung up in the small hamlet, mostly boarding houses and taverns.  A sherriff has set up a jail and there is a general store as well.  Master Mollen leads you to one of the few unmarked buildings and directs you to bring the horses and wagons inside.  It is a large warehouse type building and it appears that many people use it to house such large caravans.  Inside Master Mollen speaks to the owner and takes care of business type stuff.  

When he is finished he comes over and says, "Okay we are here, I am going to see about gathering my associates so that we can get out of here as soon as we can.  The gentleman here says that there have been an increasing number of attacks on the gold diggers and merchants who come here.  I would like one of you to stay with the caravan at all times in shifts and one of you to accompany me, Lemm you are with me.  The others I would like you to gather what information you can from the locals to find out more about these raids.  I need more information on whether my other investments here are in danger." 

Gren agrees to stay with the wagons for the first watch so that he has an opportunity to clean and water the horses.  In the small town there are 3 large taverns, the Gold Ring, the Ventrid Saloon, and Grey's Tavern, 2 boarding houses, the Mollen House and Grey's Hostel (attached to his tavern).  

[ooc:Aadin used up 10 uses of his Rune of Knowledge.  3 days nets you 12 uses, so you still have another 2 to use on the next item.  Let me know which you choose next and I'll give you the details you have already gathered about it.]


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 15, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin looks around at the others.  "Well, where should we head to first?  I wouldn't mind a proper meal, though we may be able to find more information if we split up. I suppose I'd head to the Gold Ring."

(ooc - Can I please try the eyepatch?  Also, can I have used detect magic on the other items over the course of the three days?  I had meant to do so, but forgot during the 2nd combat.  This way I'm not wasting the rune magic.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

Aadin also discovered the following information about the eyepatch, that it was created 3 years ago.  From the discussions with Kelsis, he already knows that Norn the spellcasting rhodin was the last one to use the item so the next piece of the puzzle indicates that the item was created by Luerym Steelshuttle.  

Spending some time sorting through the loot in the wagon, Aadin discovers that the following items radiate magic:


a very nice looking battleaxe [Scartooth, battleaxe +1] - faint transmutation.
5 small vials, two of which contain clear liquid, another a thick yellow liquid, one a viscous red liquid and the last is murky white. - 2 faint evocation and 3 faint transmutation
a copper ring, inscribed with the symbol for wild magic embossed with a large sword through the center.[Ring of Khorne, bash] - faint transmutation
two small crystals, one pale blue and the other a deep black, each with a small rune inscribed on them.['Dispel' and 'Fear'] - faint abjuration and faint enchantment
a miniature buckler made from a red gem and carved with leaping flames. - faint abjuration
a small waterskin, in which is an oil like substance pale transparent blue in color. - faint transmutation
a studded leather eyepatch which has five small lead studs. - faint transmutation
a bracelet with four small charms on it. - faint transmutation?
another small vial with clear blue liquid. This one has a small orange rune carved into it. ['Healing'] - faint evocation

[ooc: I forgot to include the names of the items, so I have added them to the list above.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

*Kelsis will hunt about, trying to determine which Inn or boarding house has the best food and rooms for the price.  On the way she'll inquire about the raids, taking about a hour or two to accomplish these tasks.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 15, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

"Sounds good. I'll head over to the Ventrid Saloon and see what I can discover. Meet back here in a couple of hours?"

He heads directly there and takes a table in the middle of the room. After ordering he'll listen to the conversations around him as unobtrusively as possible while savoring his hot meal and sipping his ale. He'll focus on any conversations about recent attacks, specifically what creatures were involved and what tactics they used (frontal assault, ambush, bait & draw, etc.).


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

With a little time spent poking around Kelsis finds out that the Gold Ring is about as high class as you get in this little mining town which is to say not very high class at all.  The drinks are a little over priced and there is no fighting going on, but its not very impressive. The Ventrid Saloon is more colourful, run by a quickling named Faerwyn Darksong.  The people there are more lively which can mean fighting at times but the drinks are well priced. Grey's Tavern and its associated Hostel are both rather drab.  The clientelle seem to be more hard core miners rather than the rabble who take to panning the river.  The rooms are cheap and the beer is watered down.  Mollen's House is in fact run by an associate of your employer and as you enter he offers you free rooms while you are in town.  He says that unfortunately the rooms are all full up, but there are enough spots in the common room for everyone. 

In all locations the talk is of the weather, prospects, and dangers.  Aadin spends a little time (and probably more money than he had wanted too) in the Gold Ring.  The meal though is quite decent, which makes up for the price of the alcohol.  After a while sitting there a large gentleman comes over to your table and asks to join, "Evenin' names Fat Jack, what brings you all the way out 'ere?

Meanwhile at the Ventrid Saloon, Kalythar things get interesting pretty quick as your table is over turned during a small scuffle.  Luckily your meal hadnt come yet, though your drink has fallen along with the man who had been pushed into the table.  The two who are arguing appear to be rather tall men, both sporting heavy leather coats and hats.  The one still standing laughs loudly and says, "Johr, there ain't no way you fought that troll like you says.  Cant even hold your drink, look youve spilled it all over yourself." He laughs again as the man on the ground, Johr, tries to right himself.  "Did too, came down out of them hills towards where I was siftin. Big ugly git."


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 16, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> After a while sitting there a large gentleman comes over to your table and asks to join, "Evenin' names Fat Jack, what brings you all the way out 'ere?




Aadin pushes back his plate, and leans back slightly in his chair.

 Maybe he means well - but who knows.  I suppose I'd better keep our purpose to myself.  Who knows how far Shethswana's reach extends.

"Good evening to you, Jack - I am Aadin, a traveler from Ka-Rone, just seeing what opportunities the north can bring.  Can I offer you some wine?" 

Aadin takes a sip of his own glass, then begins to pack his pipe very carefully.  He waits for Jack's response, then continues.

"Can I ask you a few questions about this town? And maybe the area?"

Assuming Jack replies in the affirmative, Aadin will ask about the following topics.

1.  Where can they purchase weapons. (He doesn't want to let Jack know that they are looking to sell the large amount of gear from the Rhodin.)
2.  Where they could hire additional muscle (He's worried by the recent attacks.)
3.  What reports of bandit activity Jack's heard.  
4.  What information he may have about the surrounding lands (Trying to find about the citadel, though he's careful to not mention it unless Jack brings it up.)   

Though he isn't rude, Aadin remains reluctant to tell Jack much of the company or recent events.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Pleased to meetcha Aadin, plenty of opportunities here, gold abounds, though I havent found any myself yet.  Ive met others who have." At the offer of wine a big smile spreads across his face, "Certainly, dont mind if I do.  Thank you muchly. Any questions, Fat Jack is always ready to help a friendly fellow such as yer self."

"Weapons eh? The general store should be able to take care of your needs, they supply pretty much everything we need to work out here.  Not sure about their stock, but they are only a week from Ao Manasa and can bring anything in you need.  Now muscle, thats a little harder to come by.  Everyone here is mostly looking out for themselves.  A few adventurers come out this way to see if they can profit from the bandits and monsters you here tell of round here.  But there is nothing formal like for hiring mercenaries.  Tell you what, Fat Jack'll keep his ear to the ground for you and if any one is lookin for work, I'll pointem your way."

"Bandit activity eh?  Well unfortunately there has indeed been some of that recently.  Pretty dangerous headin up into the mountains looking for gold.  All kinds of weird creatures out there and natural hazzards too.  But bandits, actually there was a crew of merchants who were heading back to Ao Manasa just a few days ago, been attacked and slaughtered.  Were found by one of the rangers round here off the road only a few hours outta town. You had any trouble on the way up here?"

"Surrounding lands, hmm. Well of course there are the dig sites up in the foot hills of the mountains, and the river that comes down from there too.  Lots of folks try to stake a claim along the river, been a few folks claiming to have found some pretty big rocks in the river.  It runs just south of the town, snakes down from the highlands.  On the other side of the river there is a small forest, not much activity there but some of the folks have been collecting wood from there to supply their needs.  To the north is pretty wide open plains, kinda desolate really."  

By the end of his tale, Fat Jack has finished off quite a few of your glasses of wine and is looking a little red in the face.  He seems sober enough and continues to chat as long as your buying.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

_Free rooms, not bad.  Though I think I'll take my food at the Ventrid Saloon,_  Kelsis thinks as she enters the place.  She'll leave her ranseur and bow and arrows with the caravan, though she'll keep her other weapons with her, sheathed or covered.

*Entering the Saloon, Kelsis casts about for other party members.  If she doesn't see any, she'll buy a pitcher of decent wine and find herself a seat.  She'll try to strike up a conversation with someone who looks like a fellow traveler, offering to share her wine.  She'll talk about the fact she ran into some rhodin a few days out of town and speculate about their presence, hoping to see if others have had the same troubles, and where.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 16, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

Standing up slowly, giving both men a steady gaze, Kalythar leans over with a glint in his eye as he extends a furred hand to Johr, helping him up. "Did that troll sneak up to try and catch you unawares? Or come charging toward you thinking you easy prey? And just what did you do then, neighbor?"

After helping him up Kalythar, assuming neither are looking to continue their "scuffle", rights his table and bids both men to take seats with him. Since one or both are drunk he doesn't offer to buy them more ale, figuring that will just make the situation worse, but he is interested in finding out if there's any truth to Johr's tale.

Kalythar will wait and see if anyone offers to replace his drink; if not he'll order another when his food arrives.

Assuming that Kelsis arrives not too long after that, Kalythar waves her over to join them when she arrives.

[OOC: Do they seem to be able to handle themselves in a fight? Either of them wearing any weapons? Is the mood of the tavern that a scuffle is likely and encouraged or frowned upon?]


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 17, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin listens carefully, mentally noting as much as possible from the stouter man's speech.  He makes a few careful replies.



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "....Tell you what, Fat Jack'll keep his ear to the ground for you and if any one is lookin for work, I'll pointem your way....."




"I'd appreciate that, Fat Jack.  Send them to ask for Aadin at the Mollen House."  



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "You had any trouble on the way up here?"




"You could say that.  But please, tell me more about the area.  What lies to the North?  The south?"

When Fat Jack has finished relaying his information about the area, Aadin finishes his second glass of wine, then speaks quietly.

"Well Jack, I'd like to thank you for your conversation - I'm very much in your debt for all the information you've passed on.  If you need to talk to me, I'll be at Mollen House for the next few days.  Don't be afraid to stop by."  

Aadin leaves his payment on the table, feeling his much lighter purse with some chagrin.  I should draw some of my pay from Master Mollen.    He moves to the doorway with some care for his now very stiff leg, taking up his spear from where he left it leaning against the wall.  He tries to shake some feeling back into his leg as he walks towards the Ventrid Saloon, recalling that's where Kalythar was.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

As you, Kalythar, show interest in his wild tale, the man quickly forgets having been thrown across your table.  The other leaves laughing hard, to join the others at his table and orders another round.  The one whom you have helped up, Johr, says, "Thanks much, them trolls can be sneaky sometimes.  This one tried to catch us while we was sleeping.  But me, I sleep with one of me eyes open see.  So I saw him coming and stayed reeeal quiet.  As he snuck into the camp I slowly drew my trusty sword and hacked at 'im. *hick*  Cleaved a nasty gash into his hide I did.  His scream woke th' others and facing down the 4 of us sent him scamperin.  Names, Johr by the way.  Dont think I caught yours friend?"  As you straighten things you can see that he is quite drunk, he sways quite a bit while telling his tale and his breath reaks.  Once your table is righted and his frentic tale told, he sits down without asking.  The serving woman brings two new mugs of ale to the table and sets one down in front of each of you.

Kelsis wanders into the Ventrid Saloon and easily spots Kalythar sitting directly in the center of the room talking with a man who is leaning strangely in his seat.  Both of them have full mugs of ale in front of them. She nabs the seving woman and orders her wine and food before joining Kalythar at his table.

Aadin finishes up his conversation with Fat Jack he lets you leave saying, "Well thanks very much for the nice conversation, Mr. Aadin sir, I will be certain to drop by at House Mollen if I think of anything else.  Fat Jack is watching out for you and rumors or men wantin work, I'll pass them on to you."  Heading out of the Gold Ring, Aadin makes his way to the Ventrid Saloon to see what Kalythar has managed to find out.  As he opens the door he can see Kalythar and Kelsis sitting at a table in the center of the room with another man.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

*Kelsis nods at Kalythar and goes over to share his table, nodding slightly to Johr.*

"So, you're a troll-slayer?  Impressive.  Tell me, have you fought other monsters around these parts?"  she inquires.  Those Kelsis is not normally one to simper, she's willing to look somewhat interested in what this lout has to say.  _Even a manure pile can contain a single grain of truth, and that is worth any amount of soiling._


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Johr looks up at Kelsis as she sits and nods, making a show of trying to stand, but falling back into his chair before he gets too far up.  "Aye well, me mates and I seeing how we bested a troll and all decided to follow it, maybe see if it had any treasure or the like.  We done followed that thing for two days before some of the others started whining about needing to get back. Just then over the next rise I spotted the sob trying to make for the tree line up ahead.  We chased him into the trees but lost him before he got to tha other side. All this talking is making me thirsty, another ale please." He says, waving down the serving woman.  When she brings it and asks for the copper, he points over towards the two of you smiling. 

Once he his thirst has been sated he continues his tale, "
It was weird tho the other side of them trees was just a barren plain, nothing but wind blown scrub land and cold, too damn cold.  Anyways we started makin our way back towards our jobs here hopin nobody noticed us missing and all.  Well then the slimy git jumped out and tried to ambush us again.  We was ready this time though and we cut him to shreads we did. Then we ran back to the mines so not to lose any pay. Dont remember much more than tha really."


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 20, 2004)

After Johr mentions the cold, barren plain Kalythar waits until Johr's deep into his mug, then gives Kelsis a querying look. _If his tale has any truth to it, that "Citadel of Ice" Aadin & Kelsis were discussing could be nearby._

After Johr finishes his telling, Kalythar asks, "Well, Johr, that was some mighty fine tracking you guys did. I'm glad you managed to take down the beast. I hope you all didn't get into trouble with your boss?"

After Johr replies, Kalythar questions him further. "Do you think you could find that barren plain again, Johr? Which direction and how many days travel from here? It seems to me that troll might have been running back to his pack, and it might be safer for everyone around these parts if they were rooted out. Maybe someone should organize a "troll posse", and I bet you and your friends would be mighty welcome with all your experience."

As Johr responds, Kalythar takes another swig of his ale. Assuming Aadin enters shortly, he'll wave him over to the table. Turning back to Johr, Kalythar offers his hand and says, "Thank you, Johr, it's always good to meet someone who really knows to handle themselves out in the wilderness around here. I appreciate you sharing a few mugs with me."


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 21, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin moves towards the group, leaving his spear at the door.  As Johr and Kalythar shake hands, the runethane nods in greeting to the others.  He remains silent until Johr leaves, then pulls up a chair.  

"I've found some information on the area - nothing specific to the citadel, but a good general idea of the town and countryside."

The Runethane then quickly relates the information that Fat Jack gave him.  

".....and that's everything, I think.  I don't have your memory, Kelsis." He grins slightly at the feeble joke, but then turns serious.

"I also think we need to sell the weapons that the Rhodin had.  I've determined which are magic, so we can ditch the rest.  The axe and ring should also be claimed by one of you two now that we know what they are - the less time I spend in swordplay, the better for all concerned."

Aadin sits back, finished speaking for the moment.

(ooc - Can we sell the stuff tonight?  What time is it?)


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 21, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

Nodding at Aadin's words, Kalythar says, "Your words are wise, Aadin, but with _Glacial Wind_ I need no other weapon in close combat. I've always preferred swords anyway. The ring, however, could certainly prove useful to me...if no one else has a stronger claim to it."

He then paraphrases Johr's tale for Aadin, ending with, "So while it's certainly speculation on my part, I wonder if the cold plain that troll led Johr's group to might be the location of this 'Citadel of Ice' you two were discussing after the rhodin attack. He didn't describe anything of the sort on the horizon, but he did remark that it was 'unnaturally cold'."

"Now, we have our duty to Master Mollen to care of, but that area should likely be checked out if these attacks continue, either by us when our obligations have been met or the locals. Those rhodin were very well supplied for a simple raiding party. I can't imagine how much damage will be done over the coming months against these townfolk and miners if the trolls, hags & rhodin aren't stopped."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2004)

As the talk turns to organizing a 'troll posse' as Kalythar put it, Johr turns a little paler and says, "Uh, me, um, no I dont think that I would be so good on that kind of thing.  I, uh, I have to get back to work in the mines early tomorrow.  Boss deducted us pay last time we showed up late.  Yeah back to the mines for me, thats it.  If yer looking for the plain though its about 2 and a half days north of the town, beyond the last line of trees."  He gets up and leaves the bar almost directly, he is even walking straighter having be sobered by the thought of fighting trolls.

Kelsis notes that while she was out surveying the town, she had noticed that the general store would still be open for another hour or two as it is still the afternoon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic.*

"I think we may have found our little nest,"  Kelsis comments.  "At any rate, I believe I could get some use out of that battleaxe.  I enjoy my ranseur, but the axe would be welcome for close combat.  Come, we should have an hour or so before the general store closes."

*As they exit the bar, Kelsis will turn to the others.*

"We now know where the trolls are residing, as well as the hag and some other rhodin no doubt.  It would be a memory worth having to see their influence on the land ended,"  she says, her voice low and intense.  Kelsis' ears are up and alert.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2004)

Heading out of the Ventrid Saloon you all gather the mundane equipment from the warehouse where Gren is watching the caravan.  All totaled you have 5 chainshirts (2 masterwork), masterwork shortsword, masterwork composite longbow, w/ 20 arrows, 5 wooden long shields (1 masterwork), masterwork longsword, 3 battleaxes, and 10 shortspears. [ooc: ps I forgot that one of the suits of chainmail radiated magic too]

You look rather amusing decked out for war as you cart all the gear to the general store.  There are a couple people inside, one of whom appears to be the shop keeper because the other gentleman most definitely isnt.  He is a large young man standing over six feet tall and dressed in heavy armor carrying a battleaxe.  The two of them are talking as you enter, apparently about employment opportunities in the area.

Seeing the three of you enter laden with gear the shopkeeper asks the other gentleman to wait a moment.  "Well now what have we here?  Looking to sell stuff or is that your normal armament in a rough town like this? *he chuckles* Here here bring that stuff over here and I'll give you a fair price." Once you have set the weapons and armor down he holds out his hand and says, "Name's Portus and this here is my shop. Buy and sell all kinds of gear that might be of need to the prospector or explorer.  Even have a general food store opened up recently what with all these people coming up here."

Aadin, does his best to haggle over the price that you can get for things and all totalled Portus will give you 1,250gp for the masterwork and normal equipment listed above.  Aadin figures that its about half of what the gear is worth maybe a bit more.  That leaves you with all the magic items, the andrecite, and the memory stone.

Ion, go ahead and intro Tash now.  After the falling out with the prospectors he has started to look for work.  It may just have found him at the first place he stopped.


----------



## Ion (Apr 24, 2004)

*Tash, Human Warmain.*

The large man previously talking to Portus takes a step back, to allow room for your transaction to take place.  He starts to half hum half sing to himself quietly  and browses the other wares half heartedly.  His tune lacks training but he seems to have a small amount of natural talent. "...one fist of iron, the other of steel, and if the right one don't get ya than the left one will..." His voice peters out as your transaction nears completion, and the staggering amount of gold changes hands.

Once you finish up, the man turns from where he was standing and takes a step  towards strongest looking member in the group who had just walked in, and extends his hand in greetings.  "The name's Tash" He says in a deep grumbly voice that would almost make you think he had a frog in his throat.  "I don't mean to point out the obvious, but thats an awful lot of quality goods you just sold there" He motions to the weapons and armor.  "Where did you end up finding that cache?"


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade*

While Aadin haggles with Portus, Kalythar takes a bit of time looking around at the wares, and also gives Tash a sideways appraising glance to check out his arms & armor. Getting the impression that Tash is both trained and comfortable with how such things are used, he's only too happy to step up and shake Tash's hand when offered.

With a silly grin on his face, Kalythar says, "Greetings, Tash. You'll probably be interested to hear that a pack of rhodin were nice enough to bring them to our caravan on our trip up from Ao-Manasa. After a bit of "discussion" they left all of it strewn about on the ground. Being nature friendly types that we are, we felt rather obligated to pick it all up so it didn't ruin the pretty landscape.

By the way, name's Kalythar. What brings you to town?"


----------



## Ion (Apr 25, 2004)

*Tash, Human Warmain*

You hear the deep rumble of Tash's chuckle as he muses about your story.  
"Well, Its a pleasure Kalythar.  I came to town looking for supplies, but after the little disagreement I had with my employers I’m mostly looking for work now."


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade*

"Well, as I hinted at before, we're currently working as caravan guards for a gent named Mollen. If you can wield that axe as well as you carry it and are interested in the possibility of such work you could head over to Mollen's House with us after we finish our business up here. I certainly don't want to speak for Master Mollen, by any means, but the road here was rougher than he seemed to expect and there's hints that further on things are likely only going to get worse. I believe he's looking to pick up one or two extra battle hands. The deals a good one, and he's been very straight with us so far, so I have no real complaints or reservations about recommending the opportunity to you. Except of course that you'll take another share of any spoils!" That last Kalythar says with a quick wink and a smile.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kelsis the Bright-Eyed, female sibeccai akashic*

"Indeed, Mollen has been a generous employer.  But tell me Tash, what battles have you fought?  What sights have you seen?"  she inquires, her eyes bright and intense.  The sibeccai woman has silver fur and short black hair, and has an air of competence and intensity around her.


----------



## GladiusNP (Apr 26, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin finishes his business, taking the heavy purse of coin from the storekeep, and then turns to the bulky young man.

"And I am Aadin, by the way.  Well met, Tash." 

Though slightly taller, Aadin looks almost gaunt next to the well-built warrior.  Nevertheless, the runethane extends his hand in greeting, and nods as the two shake hands.  

"We'll probably be heading back to Mollen house now, after we stock up on supplies of course - where are you staying in town?"

Aadin leans onto his spear, taking the weight off his bad leg.  

(ooc - Dr Spunj, did you want the ring of Khorne?  It'll probably be best for you or Tash to take it.)


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 26, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade*

"Aye, let's get what we came for and get Tash back to Master Mollen. I'd like to replace a couple of the arrows I used but not sure what else I really need. What are we in need of, anyway?" 

{ooc - @Erekose: Is the magical chain_mail_ you originally forgot to mention a chainshirt or a chain hauberk? If it's the former, I'd be more interested in that and let Tash take the Ring of Khorne/Bashing. If the latter, I'd prefer the ring since I'd like to stick with Light Armor for mobility.

Also, does Aadin want to keep trying to identify all the magical stuff we have? Or should we look for someone in town to hire to do it for us? I'm okay with either but it always bugs me to carry around a bunch of magical stuff we haven't identified and therefore can't really use! }


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2004)

[ooc:chainshirt it was.  up to you how to id and use the items. you can always just try to use them.  some of them had runes on them which should atleast hint at their use (i hope) while others are not as obvious.  there arent many in this small town who can help much more than aadin at iding things, but there might be someone who can cast the spell like aadin does with the runes.]

*Announcement*: I am going to be away starting Thursday for a week.  I'll try to post a few more times before I head off but its a busy week getting ready for our trip.​


----------



## DrSpunj (Apr 26, 2004)

...

[ooc: Then I'd prefer the chain shirt, Gladius, since I can always cast Bash on my own if I feel it's important. Tash doesn't have that choice, will greatly benefit from Bash, and will likely keep his heavy armor.

Have fun on your trip, Erekose! Going anywhere really cool that I should be jealous about?


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 28, 2004)

[ooc: feel free to divvy up the loot however you guys choose, Gren is going to dissappear soon and wont need his share if you dont want to.  Re where I am heading, going to Mt. Fuji not to climb it though just to look at it   Sorry I didnt get in another game post in, Ill be back next Wednesday/Thursday and make a nice long post, promise.]


----------



## GladiusNP (May 4, 2004)

(OOC - Sorry not too wish you a good trip earlier erekose - hope you are having a good time!  Dr Spunj, maybe we can stay for two or three days in the area to help get some of the ID'ing done.  We could also look around for a magister who can cast object loresight.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

*Back to Master Mollen's*

Outside the tradepost a stiff wind has picked up.  Blowing straight from the north, the wind carries a foul chill with it.  Up above very little moon light makes it through the dark clouds, atleast it isnt raining like the other night though. There are very few people wandering around outside now.  Though plenty of light and noise flows out of the Ventrid.

Heading back to the house which is apparently owned by your employer, you find him lounging in the foyer speaking with a man whom Kelsis knows is the manager of the establishment.  The two of them rise, the other man is quite a bit taller than Master Mollen and features a dark scar that runs back behind his ear.  Mollen introduces him as Genly Mier, "Pleased to meet you.  I pressume that you will all be staying here while the Master is in town?"  After you shake hands, Mollen looks up at Tash waiting for a moment.

[ooc: Im back  sorry about the delay in posting.  Things should be right back on track now]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

"Yes, we'll be staying.  I thank you for the rooms Master Meir, I appreciate it," Kelsis says, shaking Genly's hand.


----------



## DrSpunj (May 9, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade*

"Aye, and perhaps for all of us if this works out. Master Mollen, this gent's name is Tash. We met while selling that extra gear at the general store. You had mentioned perhaps taking on an extra guard or two as we arrived given the trouble we've had already and everyone's misgivings there will likely be more. Tash was interested in what we had to tell him. I have to honestly say that we only just met, and none of us can vouch for him, but we all got off on a friendly enough start that we brought him to meet you. I apologize if that was presumptious of us...err..._me_, I guess, since I came up with the idea.

Kalythar then takes a step back, giving Tash and Master Mollen a chance to make their own introductions. As they talk Kalythar checks out the manager as well as what he can see of the house.

When he has a moment to speak with both Aadin & Kelsis, he says, "I'd be interested to find out if there's anyone in town capable of helping us identify some of those magical bits the rhodin _gave_ to us. I'm not familiar with such things, but if I understand correctly what Aadin has described about his rune magic, we're not really better off with one vs other, except using a caster (if available) will certainly be more expensive. Still, perhaps more knowledge about the items faster than Aadin is able to discern such on his own is worth some gold. What say you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

"I can go in search of someone, perhaps even at this hour one is still open for business," Kelsis says, and if there are no further objections, will depart for the street to search for one capable of identifying the properties of magical items.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

Master Mollen looks Tash over as Kalythar introduces him. "Indeed I think we could use another hand.  As a matter of fact Gren came to me earlier this evening, seems he doesnt feel quite up to the task of guard duty and wishes to head out tomorrow on his own.  Said all this city stuff is a bit too much for him.  He also said that he would be in the Ventrid Saloon to settle up with you after his shift was over."

"So Tash, my offer is the same as these three.  One gold crown per day, double that on completion of our journey with extra hazard pay for dangers encountered.  If our trip here is any indication you will be earning plenty of that hazard pay.  In addition your group gets full salvage rights to any treasure taken from bandits and the like. While you are here in Norville in my employ you can stay here with my friend Mr. Mier for free."

Kelsis heads out into the cold wind, darkness fully covering the small village.  Checking first around the taverns for any information, Kelsis finds a young loresong faen woman who introduces herself as Paerwyn Clearwind.  She is sitting in the Gold Ring, others point her out when you ask for magister.  As you approach her table from behind you can see a small bright blue staff resting against the table.  Her long pale hair tumbles over her shoulders, falling to rest over her nice blue and yellow patterned dress which features a pair of gold winged creatures embroidered over her shoulder blades.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

"Paerwyn, I am glad to meet you.  I have a proposition for you.  I am working guarding a merchant caravan, and in our travels we encountered and took care of some rhodin.  Several of the items were magical, but we don't have the skills amongst the other guards to determine what they do.  Could we possibly hire you to see what these items of magic were made for?" Kelsis asks politely.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

Paerwyn looks up from her meal at the approaching sibeccai, "Nice to meet you too. I would certainly like to help.  I think you have the advantage though, as you already know my name. *smiles* Indeed I would love to help you, I just recently got here and have tried to find work, but it would appear that magisters are not needed as much out here.  I am a magister of the Crystal Spires and I have a small shop just next door, but I havent had much business yet.  I guess I owe Gennin a prayer eh? If you like you can bring the items to me there and I'll have a look, then give you an estimate on time and costs.  If you have any other information about the items maybe bring that too, as it could cut things down a notch."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

"I am Kelsis the Bright-Eyed.  My companions can bring the items by tomorrow, if that suits.  I believe our Runethat was able to figure out a few things about them, so I'll bring him along.  Will that do for you?" she asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

Paerwyn answers, "Certainly, I will see you tomorrow morning then. Just come by the small shop next door.  It doesn't have a sign yet, I'm still working on that.  Any notes you have will be very helpful."


----------



## DrSpunj (May 12, 2004)

(OOC: Cool. Can Aadin learn anything more about any of the items before we head to bed? Perhaps he should work on that and skip a watch shift. Also, it's probably not worth paying her to identify everything if Aadin can do a little rune work here & there as our caravan continues on its way, though hopefully we'll continue to fight & find other stuff, so maybe it doesn't matter how we do it. Alright, I'll just go ramble over here now...)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2004)

"I will bring our runethan Aadin along in the morning, and I thank you for your assistance.  One last question, what is your typical price for such a service?" Kelsis asks.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

Paerwyn considers for a moment, "Well usually I charge about 20 gold crowns per item, as you are my first customers here I will set you up with a discount. So it would be 15 crowns.  It might take me a while.  How many items do you have?"

[ooc: please see OOC thread]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

"Well, there was a chain shirt, five vials of varying liquids, a bracelet with charms, an eyepatch, a small waterskin with some kind of potion in it, and a miniature buckler.  The rest I believe we had well in hand. I will be back in the morning then, and I thank you for your time, Paerwyn," Kelsis says, and will give the faen a small bow.  Then she'll return to boarding house and seek out the runethane.

"Aadin, I believe I may have found someone who can help us get our items identified more quickly.  Her name is Paerwyn Clearwind, a loresong faen magister that has a new shop in town.  For fifteen crowns she will identify an item, though if we were to tell her what you already knew about them it might save us some gold.  At least we would know before Master Mollen has us ship out," Kelsis explains.


----------



## GladiusNP (May 14, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred,4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin looks up at Kelsis as she enters his room.  After she's said her piece, he nods slowly, and somewhat wearily.

"Well done Kelsis.  Let me get my notes together.  I hope she can make some sense of them.  It'll be good to get this all sorted out finally."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

*Research*

*Three days pass quickly while you are waiting for Master Mollen to finish his business and for Ms. Clearwind to finish her research.  As the days pass it becomes more and more cold.  And on the morning of the third day the inevitable comes to pass, snow.  That night those who are in charge of guard duty find themselves walking through heavy snow to reach the warehouse.  The rest awaken to find that several inches has fallen over night.*

*A quick trip to Ms. Clearwind's before you have to get down to business, Kelsis finds that she has just finished everything that morning.  She has organized Aadin's Kelsis' and her own notes all together in nice clean handwriting.  She has even managed to find several coloured inks to make the documents more appealing to the eye.*

"Comes to 13 items at the agreed 15 gold crowns per.  So thats 195gp please.  And if you have any further items that you would like me to look into please do come by.  If you would be so kind to pass on the information as well that would be lovely." Paerwyn says as she hands you back the items and all of the collected notes.


*Her notes:


a very nice looking battleaxe [Scartooth, battleaxe +1] - faint transmutation. 

	1 month
	Horth
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	hit things
	heavy iron, greenwood, frost worm bones
	Citadel of Ice
	Horth
	battle axe +1		
a copper ring, inscribed with the symbol for wild magic embossed with a large sword through the center.[Ring of Khorne, bash] - faint transmutation 

	2 years
	Murtz
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	harness chaos and increase the user's chance to hit
	copper, red glass, trolls teeth
	Citadel of Ice, east of the Harrowdeep
	Shethswana
	bash 43 charges		
5 small vials, two of which contain clear liquid, another a thick yellow liquid, one a viscous red liquid and the last is murky white. [Potions]- 2 faint evocation and 3 faint transmutation 
Potion of Heightened Ability Boost	
	1 month
	Durz
	rhodin
	Raenfwyl Seawing
	faen
	heighten a person's strengths
	volcanic spring water, lizard tails, sulphur
	Brightholme
	Durz
	heightened ability boost
Potion of Lesser Battle Healing	
	2 weeks
	Horth
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	heal injuries
	greenspan herb, garlic, blueleaf
	Citadel of Ice
	Horth
	lesser battle healing
Potion of Lesser Battle Healing	
	2 weeks
	Doff
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	heal injuries
	greenspan herb, garlic, blueleaf
	Citadel of Ice
	Doff
	lesser battle healing
Potion of Scent Tracker	
	1 month
	Doff
	rhodin
	Chenkret
	litorian
	heighten a person's sense of smell
	wolf's blood, fresh snow, tuorin root
	Ao Manasa
	Doff
	scent tracker
Potion of Neutralize Poison	
	6 months
	Doff
	rhodin
	Raenfwyl Seawing
	fean
	clean a person's blood
	snake venom, mare's milk
	Brightholme
	Doff
	neutralize poison		
two small crystals, one pale blue and the other a deep black, each with a small rune inscribed on them.[Detonations - 'Dispel' and 'Fear'] - faint abjuration and faint enchantment 
Dispel Magic Detonation, 	
	6 months
	Murtz
	rhodin
	Ea-Sora
	giant
	remove enchantments from a target
	blue crystal, silver flakes
	Ao Manasa
	Murtz
	dispel magic
Touch of Fear Detonation 	
	1 week
	Murtz
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	cause fear in a target
	obsidian, fresh rhodin blood
	Citadel of Ice
	Murtz
	touch of fear		
a miniature buckler made from a red gem and carved with leaping flames. [Fire Shield, protection from fire] - faint abjuration 
Fire Shield	
	4 months
	Durz
	rhodin
	Toram Farreth
	human
	protect the user from fire
	ruby, mojh's blood, crushed carbon
	Ka Rone
	Durz
	protection from elements (fire)		
a small waterskin, in which is an oil like substance pale transparent blue in color. [Oil]- faint transmutation 
Oil of Magic Weapon	
	2 weeks
	Doff
	rhodin
	Genly Wres
	human
	enhance a weapon
	oak sap, blueleaf, scrig sweat
	Sormere
	Doff
	magic weapon		
a studded leather eyepatch which has five small lead studs.[Eyepatch of Droghun] - faint transmutation 
Eyepatch of Droghun	
	15 years
	Norn
	rhodin
	Droghun
	rhodin
	heighten a person's sight
	leather, lead, bones of various creatures
	Gantz tribe in the Elder Mountains
	Norn
	precise vision, see invisibility		
a bracelet with four small charms on it. [Elemental Charms] - faint evocation 
Elemental Charms	
	3 months
	Norn
	rhodin
	Raenfwyl Seawing
	faen
	harness the power of the elements
	bottled air, earth drawn from deep underground, fire, frost from the top of a high mountain
	Brightholme
	Norn
	mark of fire, mark of air, mark of frost, mark of earth		
another small vial with clear blue liquid. This one has a small orange rune carved into it. [Potion, 'Healing'] - faint evocation 
Potion of Lesser Battle Healing	
	1 week
	Woer
	rhodin
	Shethswana
	hag
	heal injuries
	greenspan herb, garlic, blueleaf
	Citadel of Ice
	Woer
	lesser battle healing
chainmail [Chainshirt +1] - faint transmutation 
Chain Shirt +1	
	5 years
	Norn

	Shethswana
	hag
	protect the wearer
	steel, chorim fingers, strongroot
	Citadel of Ice
	Shethswana
	chain shirt +1

[ooc:wow that took a lot of time to compile.  hope there are a few hints in there.  enjoy ]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Kelsis looks at the list, and is becoming alarmed inside, though outwardly she just seems distracted.  Assuming that she's been allowed to draw on party stores of the 20pp they got from the rhodin shamen, she will give all of the platinum to magister Clearwind.*

"Uh yes, I will make sure to spread the word of your excellent business," she says, and then leaves the faen's store.  

*Though she wants to share what she's learned, the chill in the air makes her realize she doesn't have any clothing for this weather.  And with her probably going to have to travel into the thick of it, she'd better prepare herself.  She will stop at a clothing merchant and try to purchase some warmer clothes.  That done, she'll go back to the boarding house and collect the rest of her co-workers into a quiet corner of the common room or her own bedroom (preferably) for a bit of privacy.  When everyone is assembled, she passes around the sheets.*

"We have a problem.  The citadel is now no more a thing of tales and memories, it is very real, as is the hag inside, and this weather only confirms it.  And it seems she is outfitting these rhodin for her own purposes, supplemented with whatever they can steal from others.  She's using ice trolls as well and it may be only a matter of time before these raids turn from rhodin to trolls, and I don't need to spell out how that will turn out.  And because she's using the memory stones it may be that she's having her little rhodin minons give her their reports on their progress.  I don't like this one tiny bit," she states, her eyes flashing and her ears up.

[OOC - Erekose, I want to buy a cold weather outfit before I go back to the boarding house.]


----------



## DrSpunj (May 17, 2004)

"Indeed, Kelsis, but until discharged our duty for the next little while lies with Master Mollen and his caravan. I would expect more battles on the road ahead of us. Perhaps we, too, will face ice trolls with our weapons in hand. If so, we'll have to make sure we search for more of the memory stones and items of worth from this hag and her Citadel before leaving the bodies for the scavengers.

Still, after we have completed our agreement with Master Mollen, I would be both honored and excited to find this Citadel of Ice with the both of you. Perhaps Tash would be willing as well, if he proves himself as good a companion on the road and in the midst of the battle dance as you two."

While saying this last Kalythar starts examining the magical chain shirt, sizing it up against his frame. "Do either of you object to my claiming this piece of the spoils? Many of the other trinkets are of no great value to me depending on the magic I've selected, but this would be a welcome addition in the midst of battle. Still, either of you may have a better claim to it than I...."

{OOC: Erekose, I'm afraid I wasn't very specific with my clothes at creation time.   Since Kalythar comes from "the frozen plains near Ao-Manasa", if each PC still gets one free set of clothing as in Core his may likely be a cold weather outfit. If you'd rather, he'll certainly try and obtain one ASAP given the change in weather and our expected destination, regardless of any inflated pricing. He'll will be purchasing a winter blanket for the road as well. Thanks.}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

*Kelsis sighs.*

"I do not wish to go back on my word, but there is much I would do to be free to go and seek this Citadel of Ice.  At the very least we should tell Master Mollen of our findings, or at least of the trolls.  If we're to be facing trolls, I might ask for some better hazard bonuses!  As for the shirt, feel free Kalythar.  I took the axe, after all.  Now, some of these potions could be very useful... and I have the suspicision if we encounter this hag the detonation for dispeling magic could be worth more than its weight in platinum," she says, a quirk to her lips.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 18, 2004)

Heading back to the warehouse to find Mollen you see that people are moving in quite a frenzy.  Both Lemm and his brother are standing guard, but several other employees are moving about trying to get things done but not really accomplishing much in the heavy snow.  Inside you see Mollen talking with one of his associates.  Spotting you he waves you over immediately, "Would you look at this weather!  We can't move the caravan in this snow! And its still falling!" he says in an exasperated voice.

[ooc: Its fine if Kalythar has the Cold Weather outfit, though itll cost you 3gp extra (characters start with one 5gp outfit and can pay the difference to get a different one).  A new Cold Weather outfit is 9gp 6sp and a new winter blanket is 6sp.]


----------



## GladiusNP (May 18, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Huiman Runethane*

As the group moves towards the warehouse, Aadin trudges along, his bad leg struggling each time he pulls it through the rapidly deepening snow. 

"I agree Kelsis - we can't break our word to Master Mollen.  And I hardly relish the idea of fighting trolls either.  Do you have any  memories that might help us prepare for the worst?"

As the group stops outside the warehouse, Aadin looks miserably around at the falling snow.  Despite being wrapped up in his new furs, he still looks chill, though his face is flushed with exertion.  He nods in agreement with the caravan master. 

"This is awful. Kalythar, is it always this cold up here in winter?  If it's this bad here, I don't even want to think about the open plains."


(OOC - I would like a cold weather outfit as well.  Can I assume that Aadin and Kelsis went together?.)


----------



## DrSpunj (May 19, 2004)

To Aadin, "In winter? Sure, this kind of weather isn't all that uncommon. However, I believe we're several weeks, if not months, ahead of when this much snowfall is expected around here. More evidence that something is amiss in the area."

Turning to Master Mollen while shaking off what snow he can near the doorway, Kalythar says, "Well, Master Mollen, I wondered if the caravan could continue in this weather. What say you? Do we try at first light or see if we can wait out the storm?"

{OOC - Alright, then I'll pay the difference for the Cold Weather outfit. Since he's returned to his tribe within the last year and knew we were heading north I think it makes sense he'd have the appropriate clothing. Thanks.}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

"If the caravans can't move because of the weather, we know what's causing the bad weather.  And I for one would be more than happy to try to stop it," Kelsis says, hearing Master Mollen's comments (assuming she went with everyone else).


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2004)

[ooc: yup ill consider everything you want to get already bought and all of you together with Master Mollen]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

"No we can't move the wagons in this weather.  I have tried in past years and everything goes wrong in these conditions.  Horses falter, wheels slip or break, and those few hills we passed become a nightmare.  But you say that you know what is causing the weather? Do tell." Mollen says taking a moment from his hurried changes to the schedule to listen to all of you.


----------



## DrSpunj (May 21, 2004)

Kalythar nods at Master Mollen's comments, then looks expectantly at Aadin and Kelsis to tell the tale.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

"It is a hag, one of powerful magic, that lives in her own citadel, the Citadel of Ice, which we believe is not too far from here.  She had been outfitting the rhodin for their raids, and has ice trolls in her employ.  She is the one causing this weather, as well as being responsible for the worst of the raids," Kelsis explains.


----------



## GladiusNP (May 22, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin nods in agreement with Kelsis, still hunched over to avoid the worst of the cold.  

"This is a powerful magic indeed, Master Mollen, beyond my knowledge of the runes.  I just hope that this the worst that she is capable of.  We would propose that you release us for the time being to track down this creature, and find what she wants with us.  I fear that, if this weather continues, we will not be able to move the wagons anyway.  We will then return and escort you back to Ao-Manasa."

Aadin finishes his brief speech, the last puffs of his breath slowly drifting into the cold, quiet air.  

(OOC- since Kalythar and I can heal, maybe Tash and Kelsis should take a potion.  I could hang on to the neutralize poison, since Aadin will usually do the bulk of the healing.  Would anyone mind if Aadin took the bracelet?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

(OOC - I don't mind.  Kelsis already took the battleaxe, and that was a major item.  A healing potion would be most welcome as well.  And I think maybe one of the front line people should have the protection from fire buckler.  Just a thought.  The scent tracker should go to someone with the ability to use it most effectively too.  Whomever doesn't have a magic weapon at this point should take the oil of magic weapon.  As for the heightened ability boost... I'm not sure who wants that, that could be useful for anyone.)


----------



## DrSpunj (May 23, 2004)

"We've spoken with some others who have had run-ins with some Ice Trolls and whatnot around here. From them we believe we know the approximate location of this Citadel of Ice. If you were going to be heading out, we'd go with you as is our agreement, Master Mollen, but if you're willing to give us a little time we're anxious to make sure that hag knows it's time to stop messing with the weather around here!"

(OOC - I agree with everything that's been said/proposed already. Aadin deserves the bracelet with Kelsis getting the axe and Kalythar the chain shirt. Kelsis or Tash should likely take the Bashing Ring, as they're the ones most likely to put it to good use. Same with the magic weapon oil for Aadin or Tash. I'm likely going to keep Bash & Scent Tracker on my list of readied spells for awhile so I don't need the ring or the potion. Also, even if I don't keep Lesser Transfer Wounds readied I've got 3 Minor Poultices, so others should carry the healing potions. With the remainder, IMHO, I think Aadin would likely be the best one to decide when to use the rune detonations. The Eyepatch sounds cool to Kalythar, but maybe Kelsis can put it to better use since she's sharper-eyed to begin with. I think anyone could keep the Fire Shield and Ability Boost potion for special circumstances.
Erekose - Before we leave town, Kalythar will try on the magical chain shirt and likely try to sell his old one at the general store. Anyone else need to purchase/sell anything? Is Ion still around? Hello? )


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Master Mollen listens to each of you carefully, waving off underlings if they even think to come close.  After a few moments of consideration he says, "Well if what you say is true, that some creature is responsible for this weather then it is not likely to end soon.  As the snow prevents our departure, I would indeed like you to check it out. I'll keep you on contract and when you return you can turn in a full report for pay. If the snows let up I'll give you an extra week to return after that however I am afraid that I must get these wagons to Ao Manasa.  Again what ever treasure you find you can keep."

Korwin joins the group shortly after Mollen starts speaking, having spent the past few days on watch duty.  When Mollen finishes, Korwin adds, "I'd like to come with you if you don't mind having me tag along."

Mollen looks at the group again then says, "Oh, given the weather I can gather a few supplies to help you cover the snow-covered ground a little easier.  I don't have many extra rations though, so I would suggest that you all stock up before you head out."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

*Kelsis bares her teeth in a sibeccai grin of anticipation, and nods to Master Mollen.*

"We'll get right on it.  What extra supplies did you have?  Korwin, glad to have you.  Come on everyone, we should get our supplies as soon as we can," Kelsis says quickly.  She's quite excited; her ears are up under her fur-lined hood and she is all but bouncing on her feet.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"Well it looks like you are all dressed for the weather.  I have some heavy winter blankets if you need them and I think I can arrange for sets of snow shoes.  They are wide wicker platforms that you tie to your boots. They spread your weight across a larger surface allowing you to stand on top of the snow.  They do slow you down a bit from your normal pace, but they make it much easier than trying to march through heavy snow.  In addition they are very light and can be carried easily.  I keep a few sets here for my employees working higher up in the peaks nearby, especially for later in the year."

[ooc: looks like Ion has dissapeared, guess I will try to recruit another player to fill his shoes. Dont worry about slowing up the pace though, I'll have the new player join as either Korwin or Tash. Oh as far as items go, I will let you decide on how you want to divvy it up, though Korwin could probably use something minor like the bash ring.]


----------



## DrSpunj (May 24, 2004)

Kalythar shares Kelsis infectious grin and then looks thoughtfully out into the dark and snowfall.

"Thank you for your permission and the supplies, Master Mollen. We should get whatever we plan on taking together tonight and pack it as best we can. This will likely be our best night's sleep for some time to come, and I want to enjoy a warm bed as long as I can before getting started first thing in the morning."

(OOC: Korwin can certainly take the Bash ring, no difference to us since we were planning on handing it off anyway. Do PbP games always have to deal with such a player attrition rate? Keeping 4 PCs going has proven itself to be a bit more demanding than I expected!)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

"It is currently early morning, so you might want to get a start today.  But I leave that up to you, with the snows holding us in we are not in any hurry.  I would however like to get this caravan back to the city as soon as we can." Mollen replies.

"Yeah it looks endemic of most of the games that I am in.  Most DMs try to have about 6 PCs so that if one or two drop off after a bit then the party can still keep going.  I choose 4 because I want this party to join up with the other party at some point and more than 8 will get messy. I posted over on Monte's boards (In Isida's thread) so hopefully we will get some interest from there.]


----------



## GladiusNP (May 25, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

"There's little to hold us here then, so I suppose we should try and make a start today.  Kalythar, you've experienced these conditions before - if not this early in the year.  What will we need?"  

Aadin slowly takes his weight off his spear shaft, and moves off to the road, preparing to go towards the store.  

"Do you usually use sledges to cross the plains Kalythar?  I was just wondering whether that would help us carry our gear."


----------



## DrSpunj (May 25, 2004)

(OOC:    Why did I think it was nightfall? Sorry about that. Teach me to post before making sure of the blasted time of day!)

"My tribe uses sledges to help move larger things, but hunting parties tend to travel as light as possible, carrying necessities with them. That way, even if someone is separated from the group, every individual has enough basic supplies to keep them going until they can make it back. Still, we're heading for an unknown destination several days away from here, so a single sledge may be worthwhile for some cold weather camping gear, supplies and extra food. Those snowshoes will likely be the biggest help so we can maintain a decent pace along the way.

It would also be good to talk with some of the hunters & trappers who range around in the direction we're headed, to make the best use of protected paths & trails. I got some of that information from my conversation with Fat Jack, but I'd feel a bit better if we had more information. Master Mollen, do you or your associates here know of anyone that could help us in that regard?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

"I might be able to arrange a sledge for you, but you'd have to pull it yourselves, dont think any one has horses or dogs to spare in this weather.  Take me a bit of time though to scrounge one up.  As for hunters and trappers, probably best to try Grey's, he caters more to the harder sort round here.  Actually if you do head there first tell him I sent you looking for Thom, if hes there he'll be able to help you out."  Mollen says to Kalythar's questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

"Well, I have a pack mule, and I could press her into service drawing the sledge if necessary.  Come on, let's go see if we can get extra food and supplies.  Rope, lanterns and extra lamp oil, shovels, some pitons, grappling hooks, and if we can get any dogs, let's do so," Kelsis says, leading the way over to Grey's.  

*When she gets there, she attempts to find the nearest free employee.*

"Greetings, my companions and I have need of some supplies for a long journey.  We're in need of a great deal of trail rations, and also rope, lanterns and lamp oil, pitons, grappling hooks, shovels, and if you know any place where we can get sled dogs or guard dogs, that would be a fine bonus," Kelsis says briskly.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

By noon everything has been gathered. You are now in possession of a sled and Mollen's aides even managed to scrounge up a pair of dogs to pull it instead of your mule.  With food for four (and the dogs) to last you a week as well as your blankets and bedrolls, snow shoes and all you are ready.  As you step outside the wind has abatted a bit, the snow falling a little slower at the moment.  You can even see the edge of the town.

Your time in town during the morning had not been spent idly as aids ran to and fro.  Each of you set off to find more information about the surroundings to the north.  Kelsis managed to find one individual who had done some ranging in that direction only a few weeks ago.

From what everyone found out including the information from the gentleman, Kelsis spoke too, the north is not a nice place to visit.  There is a forest not a days walk from the town (in normal weather anyways).  It is not too large, having been used for lumber to construct the town and build mining supplies.  But dangerous beasts lurk in the forest, some say trolls but mostly predatory animals and the like.

The forest is not very deep but does stretch a number of miles east to west.  Crossing through it should only take about a day or two.  Beyond that the fields turn steadily more tundra like and very little grows except during the middle of summer.  The barren hills stretch as far as the eye can see.  Not many rangers head out there as food is scarce.  

Rumors tell of a number of rhodin having been spotted about 3 days into the tundra, directly north of the town.  They are a more recent arrival, not having played a very big part in the north.  It might be best to see if you can find trace of them as you know that Shethswana employs rhodin.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jun 1, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Keeping an eye on the sled-dogs, Aadin takes one last glance over his shoulder as he trudges through the snow.  The rapidly falling flakes obscure his last view of the tiny settlement.  Though not attempting to lag behind, he does struggle to make headway through the snow.  In between his laboured breaths, he continues a conversation with Kelsis.

"So these memories of Shethswana - what can we surmise of her tactics?  I would venture a guess that she is a practitioner of some  witchery - one of the lower magicks, perhaps, but she has already demonstrated her potency."

Aadin slips slightly as he pushes through another drift, and recovers his balance quickly.  Without waiting for Kelsis' reply, he curses vehemently.

"Dramojh Teeth!  This weather!  My apologies Kelsis - I was going to ask if you could search the Akashic memory for knowledge of those who have fought such witches in the past."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 2, 2004)

"I will attempt to see what can be seen, once we pause for lunch or somesuch.  This does require a bit of concentration," Kelsis warns.  

*When there is a break, Kelsis will find a clear patch of snow and begin an energetic dance, leaping and twirling in a large circle, pounding her feet to the tunes of a drum only she can hear.  Never once does she open her eyes, as the motions of the body are echoing the pathway of her mind; this is how Kelsis accesses the memories.*

[OOC - Delve into collective memory, +7 to the check to determine the powers of Shethswana or those similar to her.]


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 2, 2004)

Kalythar watches Kelsis intently as she continues her dance, taking note that many of her movements are similar in some ways to the battle dance taught to the warriors of his tribe. He then surveys the surrounding area to keep an eye out for potential trouble.

(OOC - I've got a week long out-of-state meeting starting tomorrow. I think I'll have some access to the internet while I'm there, but I don't know how much and may not be able to post until I return. I'll try to do so if I can. Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

*Through the twisted corridors of the Collective Memory, Kelsis sends her unconsciousness.  At times brilliantly lit with millions of colours and at other times all senses subsumed in nothingness, the Collective Memory swirls before her.  Almost like a vivid dream, images flash in and out of being smell, taste, and touch all active as well.* 

*After what feels like an infinitely long time and only a split second Kelsis arrives at a particular memory of a faen explorer who travelled the northern bounds of the Harrowdeep some 80 years ago.  The quickling, by the name of Gwaelyn Steelsong, encountered beings similar to the ones that match the images you have of Shethswana from the memory stone.  According to Gwaelyn's recollections the creature he encountered was called a frost witch or a yuhdne in her own language.  Some of the abilities that he witnessed, now open to you through the Collective Memory, show this hag armored in a thick icy armor summoning powerful winter storms.  As she turned to look at Gwaerlyn you feel a terrifying cold sap strength from your bones, her eyes burned a cold blue.  It would seem that Gwaelyn met his end that day for the record stops at that point.*


----------



## GladiusNP (Jun 17, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, Fourth Level, Human, Runethane*

Aadin observes Kelsis' dance through the smoke of his pipe.  He glances over to Kalythar.  

"Are we making good time Kalythar?  It certainly seems we're moving quite slowly- but I suppose I've never traveled through such conditions."

Putting his pipe into his mouth, Aadin crosses his arms over his chest.  He stamps his feet, now feeling the biting cold more acutely.  He slowly exhales another plume of smoke.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

You figure that you must be making good time as by the time the light has all but dissappeared from the white/grey morass around you, you have managed to reach the eaves of a forest.  Given that most of the information you had put it less than a days walk away, having reached it in about a day things seem to be moving according to schedule.  With the blowing snow though it is hard to tell.  

The eves of the forest are quite dark during this twilight hour without sun or moon to light your way even the flames of torches bring little comfort.  The trees are mostly evergreens, but there are a few spruce and oak interspersed here and there.   There are not many sounds beyond the crunch of your footsteps.  You are quite glad though for the dogs and the snow shoes as together they have made the travel very easy even on Aadin.  The dogs pull the sled to a stop panting hard from their exertions of the day.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 17, 2004)

"I believe we're doing fine, Aadin, if we can believe everything we learned back in town."

Kalythar glances at Kelsis quickly then stares off into the darkness a bit more before whispering to Aadin, "I'd forgotten until now another benefit to having the sled dogs on our trip. They are nature's guards. It will be very difficult for any of our enemies to sneak up on our camp without alerting the dogs. They have a good shot at seeing, hearing or smelling anyone in our immediate vicinity, even if we miss noticing them. Not that I'd recommend sleeping without watches, but I appreciate having them nearby just the same."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

"I've seen a memory of a faen that met one of these frost witches.  It had hard, ice-covered skin, the ability to use deadly cold to sap one's strength, and to summon winter storms.  Myself, I would recommend as much fire as we can handle.  It may advertise our presence, but it would also afford us a measure of protection if we're attacked in the night," Kelsis says, opening her eyes slowly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

It takes a while what with the snow and everything, but after a while you gather enough dry wood to make a small fire.  As some of you sit to eat some of the hard trail rations you brought, Korwin grabs more fire wood to keep you well stocked into the night.  He also points out that there is a small batch of dry wood under the lee of a tree not 50 feet from where you have set up camp.  In the flickering light of the fire you can see that you are in a small copse of trees.  They block out most of the heavier snow, though it has started to gather in quite large clumps on the tree's limbs.  Around midnight the snow seems to dwindle to a light sprinkle.  

A little later, Korwin, who is on watch at the time.  Sees one of the dog's ears perk up.  Then she stands and begins barking towards the west.  Quickly alerted, everyone wakes from their bedrolls.  Warm until now under the nice blankets.  You hear loud cursing and movement off to the west.  Korwin quickly attaches his snow shoes and grabs his sword, just as a large white troll comes stumbling into the camp.  No one is suprised, thanks to the dog.

having trouble recruiting at the moment, lets just try to keep this going as is and hope someone wants to join up.

no suprise, state intentions, everyone is awake.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 22, 2004)

"Good dogs!"

Kalythar draws his athame while putting himself between the campfire and the Ice Troll. While doing that he checks to make sure all the dogs are focused in the same direction, trying to get a hint if their foes are trying to surround the campsite.

"Let the beast come to us near the campfire! We've cleared much of the snow here and trampled a great deal of what was left. We'll never match it's pace out in those drifts, even with the snowshoes!"

He then begins spitting out twisted, arcane syllables while waving _Glacial Wind_ in a short & darting pattern.

"Welcome to the barbeque, neighbor!"

{OOC: Kalythar's highest priority is to have a Heightened Bash cast & ready for the Ice Troll's expected charge. If the dog's gave enough notice that he has time to put on his snowshoes as Korwyn has done then he'll do that first to keep his mobility up in the snow.}


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

"Stupid fool!" Kelsis snarls in Giant, taking out one of her trollbane crystals from her pouch.  If she has a clear shot to avoid hitting her party members, she'll throw the crystal.  If not, she breaks out her bow and fires.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jun 24, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin shakes his head, still attempting to focus his mind.  Blinking away the last vestiges of sleep, he stands tall, and points his spear at the troll.  He begins to draw a rune in the air, glinting lines of white following his fist as it moves in the air.

"Coward!  Not so easy if we're awake!"


(ooc - Casting Blinding Light.)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

[Round 1]

Kalythar manages to cast his spell and get ready for the charge.  The troll is coming from the left side of the campfire, directly behind him.  Turning his weapon around he is ready, but has no time for the snowshoes.

Korwin with his snowshoes on, draws his sword ready for the attack.  He moves up to stand beside Kalythar.

The troll moves up slogging through the snow at full speed.  It manages to get within the radius of the firelight and you can see that it's crystaline skin is hard and white.  If it hadn't been for the dogs and it's general blundering about it may have snuck up on you.

Kelsis finds a nice clear shot to the troll and lobs her crystal.  It misses the troll only by a little bit landing about a foot from it to the left.  In a blinding flash of red-tinged flame the crystal explodes brilliant fire licking the troll. [ooc:miss, but only by 1ft. reflex save failed, 19 fire dmg]

Aadin cast his spell, adding to the ferocity of the light created by Kelsis' explosion.  The blinding white light is painful to everyone's eyes, but the troll's eyes glaze over blinded temporarily. [ooc: fort save failed]


Super quick map

```
Ke
T   ~20'~    Ka  f  Aa
             Ko
```


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2004)

*Grinning at her success, Kelsis takes out her bow and aims at the blinded troll, seeking his heart.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 25, 2004)

[ooc: edited the map a little, cause it hadnt come out the way I had wanted.  Korwin and Kalythar are beside one another standing between the troll and the fire.  Kelsis is to the north of the fire with a clear line to the troll. Aadin is on the other side of the fire.]


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 25, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade*

"Korwin! Try and hustle around so we can flank him! Quick, while he's still blinded!"

*Kalythar rushes the stupefied beast, bringing _Glacial Wind_ in a wide, side-sweeping blow at the thing's neck.*

{OOC: If the ground between Kalythar and the Ice Troll will allow it, Kalythar charges. If not he'll move up and swing, either way getting safely inside his reach while he's blinded and unable to make AoOs. To-hit bonuses: +9 with athame, +5 from Heightened Bash, ?+2? from Charge. Damage is 1d8+7 with athame and +5 from Heightened Bash; Crit 19-20/x3.}


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2004)

[Round 2]

Kalythar moves quickly to the right side of the troll, taking advantage of its blindness.  The snow makes it hard to move quickly, but he makes it far enough to swing his swordaxe round. It connects at the knee, taking a huge chunk out of the troll's leg. [ooc: hit troll, 19 dmg]

Korwin replies "Right then, I'll take his left side." before charging in with his longsword.  You can tell that he has a much easier time with the snowshoes on.  While they impede his movement a bit, he is able to pick up a lot of speed.  He brings his longsword down on the troll's arm. ooc:hit troll, 8 dmg]

The troll wobbles a bit before steadying itself.[heals4]  It lets out a great bellowing shout and swings its massive claws wildly.  One claw connects with Korwin, raking across his sword arm. [ooc: hit Korwin, 12 dmg]

At that moment another troll comes crashing through the trees directly opposite the first one.  Towering behind Aadin, the troll grows fiercly and lowers it's massive warhammer.  It is still about 40 feet away from Aadin at that moment.

Kelsis fires at the first troll, just as the second enters the clearing.  Her arrow skips off it's armor, which until now had not been noticed.  Both of the trolls are wearing ragged scale armor on top of their snow white hide.  With bits of tree branches and fur it was difficult to spot.

Aadin...  Let me know what you would like to do here before we continue.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2004)

*Kelsis snarls at her lack of aim, then starts at the arrival of the other troll.  Taking out her other trollbane crystal, she aims and lets fly at the new threat.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 28, 2004)

"Crafty brutes, eh, Korwin? We'll have to drop this one quickly! Move around behind it so it focuses on me!"

{OOC: Kalythar takes another swing at the beast, presumably still flanking it with Korwin. To-hit bonuses: +9 with athame, +2 from Flanking. Damage is 1d8+7 with athame; Crit 19-20/x3.

He then takes a 5'-step to try and stand in front of the creature, between it and the fire, hoping that Korwin can re-flank it. This way if it tries to close with Kelsis and/or Aadin it will have to both move around Kalythar and hopefully will ignore Korwin a bit given the claw hit he took last time. Do the dogs attack at all? Just curious! }


----------



## GladiusNP (Jul 5, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level, Human, Runethane*

Aadin attempts to place the fire between himself and the second troll.  His hand moves up to the tattoo on his cheek and he mutters a single gutteral syllable and then gestures at the troll.  The tattoo on his cheek flares into crimson life. 

As he finishes his spell Aadin braces his spear, in the snow, against his foot, preparing for the troll's charge.

(OOC - Using Tattoo Spell Fire Burst on second Troll)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Time seems to slow down for Kelsis as the trollbane crystal seems to flip lazily through the air.*

_Burn, you viscious hulking brute!_


----------



## GladiusNP (Jul 16, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

As Aadin stands, a drop of sweat runs down between his eyes, despite the freezing cold.  He takes a tighter grip on his spear, ready for engagement.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 16, 2004)

*sorry, not sure if you have seen my post in the Talking the Talk.  in the middle of a move back to Canada from Japan. will update as soon as Im back (should be sunday or monday).*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 21, 2004)

[Round 2, end]

Aadin hesitates, seeing that the troll is not quite close enough to the fire for the blast to hit it he waits a moment for it to advance a little tiny bit further.

[Round 3]

Kalythar swings his weapon in and clips the trolls armor sending sparks into the dark night. [miss]

Korwin makes sure that he is lined up opposite Kalythar but also misses his target.

Wounds knit themselves closed on the troll [heals 4] but it fails to connect with either of its claws as it flails about blind.

The other troll moves closer to Aadin and Kelsis getting nearer the fire that sputters between them.  Seeing the opportunity Aadin casts his Fireburst on the fire sending a flare of searing flame at the troll.  It roars and tries to duck away but is unsuccessful, taking the full brunt of the blast.  [ooc: troll fails reflex save, hit for 8 fire dmg]  With it's movement thrown off by the blast the troll only just makes it close enough to the two of them to aim its massive warhammer for the next round.

Kelsis flips her stone across the fire. It flies lazily through the air, connecting with the troll's long snout.  A pillar of white hot flame leaps from the stop incinerating the troll. [ooc: hit with stone. 16 dmg]


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 21, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

"Look, Korwin! This one wants to dance with us! I think he's showing us the Troll Polka! I wonder if I can cut in?"

{OOC: Kalythar takes another swing at the beast, presumably still flanking it with Korwin. To-hit bonuses: +9 with athame, +2 from Flanking. Damage is 1d8+7 with athame; Crit 19-20/x3.

He'll then take another 5'-step if he needs to to keep himself between the Ice Troll and the fire, hoping that if the Ice Troll tries to rush either Kelsis or Aadin Kalythar will be in a position to chop the beast down.}


----------



## GladiusNP (Jul 22, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin views the troll through the flickering light of the guttering fire.  Slowly, deliberately, he steps back.  Taking a piece of charred wood, he hurriedly draws a bold, stark rune on the ground, keeping one eye on the troll.  As he finishes, he speaks to the beast.

"You lack the courage to kill me.  The runes have foretold to me your death."   

He then sets his spear, ready for the charge of his enemy. 

(OOC - taking a five foot step back, then drawing a rune of affliction, fire.  Aadin wants to place it between him and the troll, then goad the creature into a charge across it.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 22, 2004)

*Kelsis grins at her success with the trollbane crystal, and knocks an arrow to her bow, seeking out the closest troll to skewer.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

[Round 4]

Kalythar dances to the side slipping his athame in under the trolls armor, determined not to be ignored again.  His blade hits solidly carving another slice out of the white troll. [ooc; hit troll 1, 9dmg]

Korwin too scores a successful hit on the troll, happy to join Kalythar in pummling the creature.  The troll falls to the ground, blood seeping out onto the ground.  Over his shoulder he spots the second troll approaching Kelsis and Aadin.  He leaves the first one, confident that the dead troll will not be too much for Kalythar to handle.  "Have fun with this one Kalythar, the others need my help."  [ooc: hit troll 1, 10dmg] 

Aadin sets his rune and his spear, ready for the encroaching troll.

Troll 2 does indeed fall for it, moving quickly over the snow as it moves around the fire towards Aadin and behind him Kelsis and Korwin.  Arrogantly the troll step directly over the rune that Aadin had traced on the ground.    As the flames lick up from the now burning rune, the troll moves forward even quicker taking only a small scar from them. Without a chance to actually stop the charge, Aadin takes the brunt of it's warhammer across the chest. [ooc: troll stepped on rune, made its ref save, took 3 dmg, then hit Aadin, 12 dmg]

Some of the wounds on the troll lying near Kalythar begin to heal themselves again. [heals 4]

Kelsis knocks her bow and launches an arrow past Aadin at the troll. The arrow flies wide missing its target.

Dmg Recap:
Troll 1 53dmg, blinded and unconscious
Troll 2 27dmg
Aadin 12dmg


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*Cursing fervently in Infernal, that having the finest curse words of any language she knows, Kelsis knocks another arrow and tries to hit the troll again.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 23, 2004)

*Kalythar, Litorian Mage Blade 4*

"Oh sure, leave me the dirty work, Korwin!", giving him a quick grin before turning back to the carcass at his feet.

Looking down at the large bloody mass and noting the slow but steady closing of skin laid open but a few moments before, Kalythar raises _Glacial Wind_ in a two-handed grip above his head and brings it crashing down on the troll's neck. He then grabs the head before it rolls too far and drops it onto the campfire while taking a quick look to see how the others are doing.

"Though I have to admit, this isn't exactly _boring_!" he smirks to himself, readying a blow to the closest arm.


----------



## GladiusNP (Jul 26, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane*

Aadin staggers back under the force of the blow.  Realising he cannot fight the beast head to head, he takes a step back, and shouts a single, loud syllable, drawing a rune in the air in front of him.  The tattoo on his cheek flickers and grows dull, as he plants the butt of his spear in the ground.  He then reaches into his pouch, activating his rune of summoning.  

(OOC - Stepping back five feet, casting mudball at the troll, and then activating the rune of conjuring  as move equivalent - if this is too much let me know..)


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

[Round 5]

Kalythar digs his sword-axe deep into the trolls neck, taking off the head in a spray of blood.  Picking it up by a fist full of its dripping white ice-like hair, he tosses it into the fire and watches for a moment to make sure it starts burning.

Korwin dodges up beside Aadin, charging in on the second brute.  Spotting the movement, the troll takes a swipe at Korwin but misses.  Korwin's sword however finds its mark, burying itself in the creature's left leg. [ooc: hit troll 2, 7 dmg]

Aadin steps back 5 feet to try and avoid the trolls long arms.  While the troll might be able to still reach him, it doesn't take advantage of his weak defences as he activates his tattoo.  A ball of mud, with a vague rune of earth appears in Aadin's hand and is sent flying at the Troll.  The ball splashes harmlessly off the Troll's armor. 

The troll turns its attention to Korwin as he moves in from the side.  It's huge warhammer comes barreling down and slams into Korwin's shield arm.  [ooc: hit Korwin, 16 dmg]  As you watch the troll's wounds begin to knit closed. [heals 4hp]

Kelsis nocks another arrow and lets fly, making sure she is in good position to avoid hitting any of her friends.  But once again the arrow misses.


Dmg Recap:
Troll 1 dead.
Troll 2 30dmg
Aadin 12dmg
Korwin 16dmg

ooc: sorry about the delay, seems a bit more difficult to get back on my feet after the move than i had thought.  might be a bit slow still for a bit, but I will try to keep the updates coming.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

*Pulling out Scartooth, Kelsis charges forward to sink the battleaxe into the troll.*


----------



## DrSpunj (Aug 7, 2004)

Kalythar repeats his gruesome performance on the Ice Troll's closest arm, tosses it in the fire and makes sure the head is burning well. He's still dividing his attention between those tasks and the battle raging on the other side of the fire, ready to rush in and aid them if things take a turn for the worse.


----------



## GladiusNP (Aug 11, 2004)

*Aadin Lofgred, 4th Level Human Runethane.*

Aadin activates his rune of conjuring. A shrill cry issues from above, as an eagle of fire swoops down towards the troll.  Stepping back five feet, Aadin prepares to cast the same spell at the troll.


----------

